# So What Are You Reading?



## primandimproper (Aug 11, 2017)

Sorry if a thread like this already exists. 

Anyway, I doubt I'm the only bookworm on the forums. At the moment, I'm reading Geekerella by Ashley Poston and Reconstructing Amelia by Kimberly McCreight. 

What are you guys reading?


----------



## Shayden (Aug 11, 2017)

*Whispers* fanfiction..


----------



## Kautalya (Aug 11, 2017)

Aristotle and Dante Discover the Secrets of the Universe by Benjamin Alire S?enz 


 rlly good book ;'''))))


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)

Reading a Swedish book atm by ?sa Moberg, I guess the title in English would be Adam's Book. (Adam being her partner at the time she wrote it, he's bipolar and she wrote a pretty uncensored book about it. Loving it so far (dunno if any of her works are translated into other languages.. such a shame because her language is beautiful)


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2017)

Debating what to start next; I've delved into three books already lol but I can only pick one to keep going with. The World Without Us, The Warmth of Other Suns and Team of Rivals.


----------



## Mash (Aug 11, 2017)

Kingdom Keepers. The series is amazing, if you love Disney check it out!


----------



## rbell2915 (Aug 11, 2017)

"King of Torts" by John Grisham.


----------



## Catto (Aug 11, 2017)

my dad gave me Galveston by Nic Pizzolatto out of the blue... so I'm reading that on my free time. But RIGHT NOW I'm reading "El punto de vista de la autonomia", that in english would be like "Autonomy's viewpoint" about how creatures react and interact, and how that creates autonomy witch leads to identity, and how non-living entities have identity and autonomy.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 11, 2017)

Currently reading 1984 as part of my summer homework. It's interesting so far.


----------



## sizzi (Aug 11, 2017)

AP U.S. History textbook... not too exciting haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm not a bookworm but I do like to read once in a while. Been thinking about reading East of Eden. I've read 3 other works by John Steinbeck and very much enjoyed them, so I'm sure this one will be good too.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 11, 2017)

<Near> said:


> *Whispers* fanfiction..



That's okay. Some of the Suicide Squad (movie) fanfictions I've read are better written than books.


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 11, 2017)

Re- reading The Wise Man's Fear by Patrick Rothfuss~
Still waiting for him to finish Door of Stone :'3


----------



## behonourable (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm a total bookworm! I'm aiming to read two books a week this year; I'm at 88 so far.

I just finished Oranges Are Not The Only Fruit by Jeanette Winterson which is kind of a modern day feminist classic about a young woman brought up in a very strict Christian home who discovers she's gay. It's fantastic.
And now I'm halfway through On The Beach by Nevil Shute which is a novel about what might happen after a nuclear war, written in the 1950s but scarily prescient today...


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 11, 2017)

A Game of Thrones (for the first time!) and What the Buddha Taught. Gotta love the violence-zen combo!


----------



## Soigne (Aug 11, 2017)

Call Me by Your Name by Andr? Aciman is the book I finished a few weeks ago that really sticks out to me. Right now I'm reading History Is All You Left Me by Adam Silvera and it's really good too.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm currently reading Knife Edge by malorie Blackman. It's about race, and society. it says "not suitable for children" on the back it's part of a series (4 books) and this is the 2nd. I recommended it to teenagers


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 11, 2017)

"The Blade Itself" by Joe Abercrombie. I'm all into the sci-fi books haha


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm currently reading Silent Child on my kindle, so far I'm very undecided about what to think of the book. I hope that her misfortune goes the opposite direction after all the suffering she's experienced throughout the years. Very meaningful and powerful book, I must say. 

Before, I read Behind Closed Doors which was incredibly apprehensive. It had me off my chair near enough. 

I do love a lot of books that follow a depressing story line, for some reason it makes me appreciate my life more. Especially having thought that there are people out there who have it far worse than me. I take plenty of things for granted and so it's nice to take the time to value all the different aspects of my life.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm reading this thread. And Godless America by Todd Starnes


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 12, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> I'm currently reading Silent Child on my kindle, so far I'm very undecided about what to think of the book. I hope that her misfortune goes the opposite direction after all the suffering she's experienced throughout the years. Very meaningful and powerful book, I must say.
> 
> Before, I read *Behind Closed Doors* which was incredibly apprehensive. It had me off my chair near enough.
> 
> I do love a lot of books that follow a depressing story line, for some reason it makes me appreciate my life more. Especially having thought that there are people out there who have it far worse than me. I take plenty of things for granted and so it's nice to take the time to value all the different aspects of my life.



I loathed this book. I thought it was so unbelievably over the top.


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> Currently reading 1984 as part of my summer homework. It's interesting so far.



This is one of my favourite books of all time. It's incredible. 


I started reading _Murder on the Orient Express_ on Friday. I can't believe I've never read an Agatha Christie book before now. Her writing style is absolute perfection. 

I also have _Romance of the Three Kingdoms_ by Luo Guanzhong on the go. It's a mammoth of a book (2,339 pages) so I've been taking breaks with it. I'm a little over a quarter of the way through.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2017)

Tina said:


> This is one of my favourite books of all time. It's incredible.
> 
> 
> I started reading _Murder on the Orient Express_ on Friday. I can't believe I've never read an Agatha Christie book before now. Her writing style is absolute perfection.



Saw the old 70s movie adaption of that and while I'm not into that crime stuff at all I enjoyed it. Maybe I should pick up that book at some point.


----------



## Irelia (Aug 13, 2017)

the handmaiden's tale 
its for school tho


----------



## himeki (Aug 13, 2017)

uhhh tbh ive just been reading a lot of fanfic atm LOL i read books too quickly and its expensive to have to keep buying books OTL the last one i finished was simon vs the homosapien agenda which was really good!! and before that i finished black lights express, also a very good book


----------



## Peter (Aug 13, 2017)

My sister got me the illustrated versions of the first two _Harry Potter_ books for my birthday a few weeks back. They're so gorgeous, even though I've read the books so so many times over the years it's surprising me how differently they seem with illustrations - just brings them to life in a totally different way.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 13, 2017)

himeki said:


> uhhh tbh ive just been reading a lot of fanfic atm LOL i read books too quickly and *its expensive to have to keep buying books *OTL the last one i finished was simon vs the homosapien agenda which was really good!! and before that i finished black lights express, also a very good book



The library is your friend, fellow bibliophile.


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2017)

primandimproper said:


> The library is your friend, fellow bibliophile.



I vote Kindle Unlimited. It costs the equivalent of a book a month but gives you access to thousands.


----------



## himeki (Aug 13, 2017)

primandimproper said:


> The library is your friend, fellow bibliophile.


i live in the middle of nowhere the nearest decently library is a 40m drive and i dont have a licence nor is there a bus


Tina said:


> I vote Kindle Unlimited. It costs the equivalent of a book a month but gives you access to thousands.



?? whats that


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm currently reading the Lux series by Jennifer L Armentrout, it's taken over, haha, I read Obsidian, Oblivion and Onyx in one 24 h sitting yesterday, then had an hour powernap, and haven't slept since since because today I read Opal, and I'm about 20 pages away from the end of Origin, then I just have to finish Opposition and read Shadows (a kinda prequel-ish book), I love this kinda book, if anyone's read it and can recommend more books I'd be all for it.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 13, 2017)

Unfortunately, I haven't been reading this summer (too lazy lmao) But when I get in high school, I plan on reading science-fiction and post a apocalyptic books!


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 13, 2017)

himeki said:


> i live in the middle of nowhere the nearest decently library is a 40m drive and i dont have a licence nor is there a bus



Oh, dang. I know those feels. 

When I lived in the middle of nowhere, I would make a monthly trek to my local thrift store. I used to buy paperback books for $0.50 each and they'd often be buy 1, get 1. 

You should see if there's a thrift store nearby.


----------



## himeki (Aug 13, 2017)

primandimproper said:


> Oh, dang. I know those feels.
> 
> When I lived in the middle of nowhere, I would make a monthly trek to my local thrift store. I used to buy paperback books for $0.50 each and they'd often be buy 1, get 1.
> 
> You should see if there's a thrift store nearby.





himeki said:


> i live in the middle of nowhere the nearest decently library is a 40m drive and *i dont have a licence nor is there a bus*


i have no way of getting anywhere :')


----------



## 5cm/s (Aug 13, 2017)

my summer homework! (lol... ;; )
it's the namesake by jhumpa lahiri, and it's honestly pretty good but my dumb af acnl obsession is dragging me away from finishing it + the four essays that are due on the first day of school on the 17th.


please pray for me


----------



## Shu (Aug 13, 2017)

Fanfiction >.> 

But seriously speaking I'm in the middle of Beautiful Creatures (rec from friend) All the Light We Cannot See (rec from friend) and MY QUEEN MY GODDESS MY BAE Jodi Piccoult's Small Great Things WHICH I BOUGHT for like $30? I'm trash for her I've read so many of her books I love them all. (Except Mercy, I hated Mercy)


----------



## shrekluvsme (Aug 14, 2017)

Right now I'm reading Grendel -I hope to finish it tomorrow (only on page 16 right now). For my reading challenge this year I'm reading 32 books, and right now I'm 3 behind because I did so much studying last semester. Just in the past week I've read Watership Down (favorite book ever now) and Love, Rosie. I'm hoping to read 4 or 5 more books before August 29th when I have to go back to school.

After Grendel I will probably read The Bees and then maybe World War Z, my boyfriend has a copy of that so why not lol?


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 14, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't been reading this summer (too lazy lmao) But when I get in high school, I plan on reading science-fiction and post a apocalyptic books!



You should check out the book Warm Bodies by Isaac Marion. It is *completely* different from the movie. I Am Legend by Richard Matheson is another good choice. Stephen King said the book inspired some of his work.


----------



## peachesand (Aug 14, 2017)

I've been rereading a Song of Ice and Fire.


----------



## lilbear (Aug 14, 2017)

Im re-reading the Harry Potter series for the millionth time :3


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 14, 2017)

lilbear said:


> Im re-reading the Harry Potter series for the millionth time :3



I really need to re-read them, too. I started to, but quit on 4th book because the opening is so long and boring. Plus, it makes me think about the god-awful 4th movie installment. Smh.


----------



## Nerd House (Aug 14, 2017)

DC Comics Martian Manhunter series, currently on #5.



Spoiler


----------



## Soraru (Aug 14, 2017)

stuff from the writers unite thread
love zombie apocalypse stories


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 14, 2017)

Alaros said:


> DC Comics Martian Manhunter series, currently on #5.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Lucky. I've yet to make it to the comic book store this month. I need to pick up the new issues of Harley Quinn.


----------



## gyarachomp17 (Aug 14, 2017)

Really easy and enjoyable series is "The Immortals" by Tamona Pierce. On Wolf-Speaker right now.


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 15, 2017)

I was reading house of leaves a few months back. great book


----------



## pft7 (Aug 15, 2017)

*"Vietnam at War" by Mark Philip Bradley*. I'm about halfway through right now - second time reading it. I had to go through it again, I think it's been a year and change since the first time I read it and it is as tough as I remember. A lot of information to disseminate along with Vietnamese names, places, acronyms for various organisations. In A Level History we studied the Vietnam War but obviously not in as much detail as this book goes into on the subject. We really missed out most of the years between the Batttle of Dien Bien Phu and the start of physical American intervention and that is where I am up to right about now. The Gulf of Tonkin incident has just taken place so things are about to ramp up. Usually I read most on World War II but anything after is fair game and learning especially the Vietnamese angle on the war and how things were in the country during the fractured 'peace' between the separate interventions is the most interesting. The impact of the immolation of the Buddhist monks I found rather surprising. 

I'm not going to recommend it since non-fiction is rarely anyone's cup of tea anyway but I really like it, when I finally finish the next book I have is one on military contractors in Iraq and Afghanistan - much more modern than I normally go.


----------



## Squidward (Aug 15, 2017)

The Master and Margarita


----------



## bonucci (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm a bookworm! I've been reading a book everyday just for the heck of it (and to better my writing skills, vocabulary, etc), and plus it's a great stress reliever for me. I just finished the Six of Crows duology (hence my mayor's name heh), and I'm currently reading The Dream Thieves from the Raven Cycle Series! (its book two haha)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 15, 2017)

not reading any book at the moment but the last book i read was hamlock grove. it's a horror fiction book.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 15, 2017)

I finally finished Geekerella by Ashley Poston. It was a pretty good retelling, but I much prefer Marissa Meyer's Cinder. 
And I just picked up I Believe In A Thing Called Love by Maurene Goo, which I'm reading for my book blog, and another fairytale retelling called The Wendy Project, which is a graphic novel version of Peter Pan. But, at the moment, I'm getting back to Reconstructing Amelia by Kimberly McCreight, which I've been neglecting since the first few pages haven't managed to draw me in just yet. Hoping that will change soon because the summary made it sound really interesting and it received rave reviews.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm reading this book called _The Little White Horse_ by Elizabeth Goudge that I've literally owned FOR EVER but never read. Like literally I've probably had it for 12+ years. Reading it now, I wouldn't really consider it a "kid's" book. I mean, it's like a fairytale, but there's a lot of words I definitely wouldn't have understood if I had read it as a kid. Anyway, it's pretty good so far.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Aug 15, 2017)

Mein Kampf by Adolf Hitler

and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Part 8/Jojolion


----------



## Weiland (Aug 16, 2017)

I recently read The Spider & The Fly. It's about serial killer Kendall Francois and this journalist, Claudia Rowe, who was obsessed with him. It's true crime.

I'm currently reading 13 Reasons Why. I've never seen the TV show but I'm thinking about watching it when I finish the book. The tapes kinda remind me of Randy Stair's (Weis Market Shooter) suicide tapes. If you're into true crime, I recommend researching him.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 16, 2017)

Weiland said:


> I recently read The Spider & The Fly. It's about serial killer Kendall Francois and this journalist, Claudia Rowe, who was obsessed with him. It's true crime.
> 
> I'm currently reading *13 Reasons Why*. I've never seen the TV show but I'm thinking about watching it when I finish the book. The tapes kinda remind me of Randy Stair's (Weis Market Shooter) suicide tapes. If you're into true crime, I recommend researching him.



I loved that book. I read it all in one sitting. The TV show is also good, but it's about 10x more depressing. I had to take long breaks in between episodes to watch it.


----------



## Greys0n (Aug 16, 2017)

Before I fall by Loren Oliver (one of my fav author)


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 17, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 17, 2017)

Fahrenheit 451 right now.


----------



## --- (Aug 17, 2017)

i just started The Bell Jar a few days ago.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 17, 2017)

--- said:


> i just started The Bell Jar a few days ago.



I just added that and Girl, Interrupted by Susanna Kaysen to my to-read list. Lemme know how it is.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 17, 2017)

The last book I finished was life of pi (which was really good :0) and I'm about to start rereading the first harry potter book in french!


----------



## --- (Aug 17, 2017)

primandimproper said:


> I just added that and Girl, Interrupted by Susanna Kaysen to my to-read list. Lemme know how it is.



i'm not that far in so i can't say a lot about it yet but so far i like it.
i haven't personally read girl, interrupted but i thought the movie was good. though depression/bpd/mental illness themed stuff in general tends to strike a more personal chord with me.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 17, 2017)

--- said:


> i'm not that far in so i can't say a lot about it yet but so far i like it.
> i haven't personally read girl, interrupted but i thought the movie was good. *though depression/bpd/mental illness themed stuff in general tends to strike a more personal chord with me.*



Same. 

I actually have major depressive disorder, severe social anxiety, and borderline personality disorder. It went undiagnosed for a long time, so I developed an abnormal fascination with mental illnesses and disorders because I was constantly trying to figure out what was wrong with me. I also like reading about people with mental disorders because I find relatable in a lot of ways.

Um, sorry if I'm oversharing. I have a tendency to do that without realizing it.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Aug 17, 2017)

Comic!!! If for normal book lol my favourite is Mitch Albom series cause I love the way this author write his book and the story always touch my heart.


----------



## --- (Aug 18, 2017)

primandimproper said:


> Same.
> 
> I actually have major depressive disorder, severe social anxiety, and borderline personality disorder. It went undiagnosed for a long time, so I developed an abnormal fascination with mental illnesses and disorders because I was constantly trying to figure out what was wrong with me. I also like reading about people with mental disorders because I find relatable in a lot of ways.
> 
> Um, sorry if I'm oversharing. I have a tendency to do that without realizing it.



don't worry about oversharing -- you actually described me to a T, down to the diagnosis and fascination bit, it's kinda freaky. 

these last few years have been a hellride for me so the relatability aspect is one of the reasons i recently picked up the bell jar.


----------



## xoxobreann (Aug 18, 2017)

Monkey Mind, it's a memoir on anxiety.


----------



## unravel (Aug 18, 2017)

Currently reading sad girls by lang leav


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 18, 2017)

--- said:


> don't worry about oversharing -- you actually described me to a T, down to the diagnosis and fascination bit, it's kinda freaky.
> 
> these last few years have been a hellride for me so the relatability aspect is one of the reasons i recently picked up the bell jar.



Just goes to show that you aren't alone.

Oh, and I started Since We Fell by Dennis Lehane cause I loved his other book, Shutter Island, and I'm planning on reading Frank Miller's Batman: Year One over the weekend. Might give up on Reconstructing Amelia cause it's making me *really* depressed.


----------



## Lunariati (Aug 18, 2017)

5cm/s said:


> my summer homework! (lol... ;; )
> it's the namesake by jhumpa lahiri, and it's honestly pretty good but my dumb af acnl obsession is dragging me away from finishing it + the four essays that are due on the first day of school on the 17th.
> 
> 
> please pray for me



yoo i also have to read the namesake for my summer homework! i'm only on page one

it's weird, i enjoy reading a lot but i don't actually choose to do it myself. i usually spend my free time on other things, such as art. i've been going through this thread for book suggestion ideas and i've been seeing some familiar titles + seeing some new ones. makes me inspired to try some new books to read! who knows.


----------



## 5cm/s (Aug 18, 2017)

Lunariati said:


> yoo i also have to read the namesake for my summer homework! i'm only on page one
> 
> it's weird, i enjoy reading a lot but i don't actually choose to do it myself. i usually spend my free time on other things, such as art. i've been going through this thread for book suggestion ideas and i've been seeing some familiar titles + seeing some new ones. makes me inspired to try some new books to read! who knows.



oh omg what a coincidence  good luck with reading it!!! promise you it's not painful at all (it was pretty good and my rushed essays turned out okay too hehe)


----------



## mogyay (Aug 18, 2017)

the dying detective, can't go wrong with a swedish crime novel tbh


----------



## Livvy (Aug 19, 2017)

Sandman series by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## --- (Aug 19, 2017)

primandimproper said:


> Just goes to show that you aren't alone.
> 
> Oh, and I started Since We Fell by Dennis Lehane cause I loved his other book, Shutter Island, and I'm planning on reading Frank Miller's Batman: Year One over the weekend. Might give up on Reconstructing Amelia cause it's making me *really* depressed.



i kinda took a break from depressing novels for a while in favour of some existentialist literature so i don't think i've heard of those. what are they about?


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 19, 2017)

--- said:


> i kinda took a break from depressing novels for a while in favour of some existentialist literature so i don't think i've heard of those. what are they about?



Since We Fell is about a disgraced news anchor who gets pulled into a conspiracy after her marriage goes down the tubes. Shutter Island was a psychological thriller about a detective who gets called to an insane asylum to investigate the disappearance of one the patients. I'm assuming Batman: Year One is about Bruce Wayne's humble beginnings as Gotham's caped crusader, but I haven't actually started yet, so I couldn't really tell you. And Reconstructing Amelia is about a woman who believed her daughter committed suicide by jumping off the roof of her private school only to discover via text message that it was not a suicide after all, so she starts sifting through her daughter's cellphone, emails, etc. to discover who might have wanted to kill her and why.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 19, 2017)

Summer is crazy time for me, work-wise, so sticking with rereads for the most part. I recently finished _ The Memoirs of Cleopatra_ by Margaret George. Just starting _ Confessions of an Ugly Stepsister_ by Gregory Maguire.

Both are old favorites.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 20, 2017)

Imbri said:


> Summer is crazy time for me, work-wise, so sticking with rereads for the most part. I recently finished _ The Memoirs of Cleopatra_ by Margaret George. Just starting * Confessions of an Ugly Stepsister* by Gregory Maguire.
> 
> Both are old favorites.



I actually bought a paperback copy of this at my local library's annual book sale. I love fairytale retellings, but I've been putting off reading this one cause it's historical fiction. Please, let me know how it is.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 20, 2017)

primandimproper said:


> I actually bought a paperback copy of this at my local library's annual book sale. I love fairytale retellings, but I've been putting off reading this one cause it's historical fiction. Please, let me know how it is.



Oh, I bought it when it first came out, because I had been so impressed with _Wicked_ (_Mirror, Mirror_ was a little less impressive, IMO, and _Lost_ just creeped me out). I read _Confessions_ in one sitting. Give it a try; I think you'll like it.


Also, if you like fairy tale retellings, it's aimed at a slightly younger audience, but _Beauty_ by Robin McKinley is worth checking out (Beauty and the Beast). She went back, after 20 years, and came at the story again with _Rose Daughter_.


----------



## Arjh (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm currently reading Go Big or Go Home by Kat Von D, for me it's the stories behind the tattoos than the actual tattoos themselves that are interesting.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Aug 20, 2017)

The Sword of Shannara
City of Heavenly Fire
Divergent
A Feast for Crows

I really need to stop stopping and starting the books that I read.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 21, 2017)

Imbri said:


> Oh, I bought it when it first came out, because I had been so impressed with _Wicked_ (_Mirror, Mirror_ was a little less impressive, IMO, and _Lost_ just creeped me out). I read _Confessions_ in one sitting. Give it a try; I think you'll like it.
> 
> 
> Also, if you like fairy tale retellings, it's aimed at a slightly younger audience, but _Beauty_ by Robin McKinley is worth checking out (Beauty and the Beast). She went back, after 20 years, and came at the story again with _Rose Daughter_.



Cool. Thanks for the rec.


----------



## helenkeller (Aug 21, 2017)

I don't read but I am flipping through a game informer


----------



## Imbri (Aug 21, 2017)

LillyofVadness said:


> The Sword of Shannara
> City of Heavenly Fire
> Divergent
> A Feast for Crows
> ...



I love the _Shannara_ trilogy! I think _Wishsong_ was my favorite.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 22, 2017)

Bump


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 22, 2017)

Terry Pratchett's _Discworld_ series! I'm starting with _Equal Rites_ instead of _The Colour of Magic_ though since apparently it doesn't matter much lol


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 23, 2017)

All of my library holds came in at once, so I have a lot of reading to do. 

I just started All American Boys by Jason Reynolds. Gave up on Reconstructing Amelia because it was making me feel like crap. Gonna try to hurry up and finish Since We Fell, so I can start reading Six of Crows by Leigh Bardugo.


----------



## ellarella (Aug 23, 2017)

i just started The Devotion of Suspect X by Keigo Higashino yesterday. i'm not sure how much i like the protagonist just yet, but it's bound to be a suspenseful book!


----------



## Imbri (Aug 23, 2017)

SleepyAvocado said:


> Terry Pratchett's _Discworld_ series! I'm starting with _Equal Rites_ instead of _The Colour of Magic_ though since apparently it doesn't matter much lol



I love the _Discworld_ series! I actually have a little crush on Death.


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2017)

ellarella said:


> i just started The Devotion of Suspect X by Keigo Higashino yesterday. i'm not sure how much i like the protagonist just yet, but it's bound to be a suspenseful book!



I've had this one on my bookshelf for five years but have yet to read it.


----------



## Mu~ (Aug 24, 2017)

Saint Seiya episode G


----------



## Araie (Aug 25, 2017)

I've started _Everything, Everything _a few weeks ago, but I have yet to pick it up again. I should probably get on that.


----------



## Weiland (Aug 25, 2017)

So I finished 13 Reasons Why a couple days ago and I really did enjoy it. I'm scared to start the TV show. Reason being is because I myself have a few problems and I'm afraid it'll trigger them. I will end up watching it eventually, however.

I'm reading the first book in The 5th Wave trilogy. I ****ing LOVE it. It's one of my favourite books of all time already and I'm only up to page 130. I recommend it for any YA/science fiction/dystopian world/post-apocalyptic book fans out there.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 25, 2017)

Weiland said:


> So I finished *13 Reasons Why* a couple days ago and I really did enjoy it. I'm scared to start the TV show. Reason being is because I myself have a few problems and I'm afraid it'll trigger them. I will end up watching it eventually, however.
> 
> I'm reading the first book in The 5th Wave trilogy. I ****ing LOVE it. It's one of my favourite books of all time already and I'm only up to page 130. I recommend it for any YA/science fiction/dystopian world/post-apocalyptic book fans out there.



This is one of my new favorite books. However, I would advise you to proceed with caution when watching the TV show. It is a lot more intense than the book. I had to stop watching for weeks at a time in between episodes in order to finish watching the whole series because it made me so depressed.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 26, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## KitaWarheit (Aug 26, 2017)

Right now I checked out "The Mist" by Steven King. I saw the movie the other day and now I gotta read the book!


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 27, 2017)

Bumpity bump.


----------



## abc123wee (Aug 27, 2017)

The Lord of the Rings trilogy. Currently on The Two Towers. My dad says I can't watch the movie until I read it, lol.


----------



## brutalitea (Aug 27, 2017)

fanfiction

and

The Fifth Season by N.K. Jemisin.


----------



## MayorMissy (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm reading Anne of Green Gables.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 28, 2017)

Finished Since We Fell and just started Six of Crows by Leigh Bardugo.


----------



## primandimproper (Nov 27, 2017)

I have returned with a vegeance! ��

....Not really....

But I am back and decided to update this thread. Right now, I am reading Warcross by Marie Lu and Safe Haven by Nicholas Sparks, and I recently finished City of Fallen Angels by Cassandra Clare. Still recovering from that one. 

What are you guys reading?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Double post U.U


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 27, 2017)

I just finished reading Under the Skin, and oH MY GOD
everyone irl was like "lol that book is well weird" but I didn't really think so. It was soo good, though. I cried shsnsn


----------



## Soigne (Nov 28, 2017)

I finished It the other week & it was so ****ing terrible I wish I could regain the time it took to sludge through that book.


----------



## primandimproper (Nov 28, 2017)

Soigne said:


> I finished It the other week & it was so ****ing terrible I wish I could regain the time it took to sludge through that book.



I gave up on that book about 300 pages in. Too much backstory and none of it was about a demonic, cannibalistic clown.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 28, 2017)

The last book I read was "How to train your dragon" by Cressida Cowell - the source material for the movies, because I'm a big fan of those and wanted to see how it all started. I... um... was somewhat surprised, to put it mildly. Not only do the movies and book have nothing in common (except for the character's names), the dragons in the book (especially Toothless) are downright sociopaths. And nobody seems to mind. It's really strange, haha.


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Nov 28, 2017)

Cheshire said:


> The last book I read was "How to train your dragon" by Cressida Cowell - the source material for the movies, because I'm a big fan of those and wanted to see how it all started. I... um... was somewhat surprised, to put it mildly. Not only do the movies and book have nothing in common (except for the character's names), the dragons in the book (especially Toothless) are downright sociopaths. And nobody seems to mind. It's really strange, haha.


Oh my gosh, you've read the books too?! I've got them all and I've watched the films, which I LOVE! Do you want to talk in a PM?


----------



## Luke Vander (Nov 29, 2017)

abc123wee said:


> The Lord of the Rings trilogy. Currently on The Two Towers. My dad says I can't watch the movie until I read it, lol.


Wow, same here. Already read the Trilogy and going to watch all the movies after. All are great so have fun!


----------



## Condano (Nov 29, 2017)

I read famous Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand. it's really great book! I definitely won't sell it


----------



## easpa (Nov 29, 2017)

A loooooot of Social Policy journals about the welfare state. I have an essay due soon so I'm just trying to glean any extra info I can at this stage. 

Apart from that I'm STILL struggling my way through Gender Trouble by Judith Butler. I'm finding it really exhausting, not because I disagree with her points, but because I can't bloody understand what she's saying half of the time! The language she uses is unnecessarily complicated and it really makes the book a chore to read.


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 30, 2017)

I picked up this series called Fighting Series by JB Salsbury. It's a series about fighters (boxers) and their love interests. Pretty good series. I'm on book two which is called _Fighting to Forgive_. I'm almost done with it though then the next book is _Fighting to Forget_.


----------



## VixyFiend (Nov 30, 2017)

*Poisonwood Bible - Barbara Kingsolver*

Really good, I can?t put it down...!

_?The Poisonwood Bible is a story told by the wife and four daughters of Nathan Price, a fierce, evangelical Baptist who takes his family and mission to the Belgian Congo in 1959. They carry with them everything they believe they will need from home, but soon find that all of it?from garden seeds to Scripture?is calamitously transformed on African soil. What follows is a suspenseful epic of one family's tragic undoing and remarkable reconstruction over the course of three decades in postcolonial Africa?_


----------



## Anactoria (Nov 30, 2017)

Currently reading Station Eleven (it's wonderful). Apocalyptic/post-apocalyptic literature makes me extremely anxious though. It's about an eclectic group of actors and musicians who band together to form a travelling caravan after the world is killed off by a plague. I'm not the biggest fan of Shakespeare, but this book makes me appreciate Shakespearean theatre so much more. Because “survival is insufficient.” 

Also there's Star Trek poetry in it!
“A fragment for my friend--
If your soul left this earth I would follow and find you
Silent, my starship suspended in night”


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 30, 2017)

This Side of Paradise by F Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)

Currently the memoirs of a Swedish author/writer, no idea if it's available in English but I think the title could roughly be translated to "The prophecy" (or maybe divination might be a better word, a bit hard to translate bc it would sound overly religious lol)


----------



## Farobi (Dec 1, 2017)

Psychology 4th ed by Cicarelli

Riveting stuff


----------



## Imbri (Dec 1, 2017)

Unfortunately right now, nothing. I had been reading my own writing last month, because I was doing NaNo and wanted to both check on a couple of details and keep the same voice.

Now that December is here, I have several knitting projects that need to be completed for the holidays, so I'll spend my free time on that.

Fortunately, I have a large stack of physical books and a folder full of unread books on my Kindle to peruse, once the New Year comes around.


----------



## Ookami (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't read books unless I have to, but we have this assignment in Swedish class where we read a book and answer questions about it. So I recently read "Mamma minns du mig?" Which is directly translated to "Mom do you remember me?". Written by Elisabet Norin.
The book is about A girl named Clara who's mom have started to show signs of alzheimer. It wasn't my type of book, but it was still quite good.


----------



## Limon (Dec 2, 2017)

This forum


----------



## chamsae (Dec 2, 2017)

my international law textbook, unfortunately :/
i started reading "the name of the wind" by patrick rothfuss a while ago and im sloooooowly getting through it. very slowly. its a long book and my attention span is the opposite of long. i'm enjoying the writing and the main character though.
(and i may or may not be reading a full on nover lenght fanfiction hh   a h ah  a ha  n o t at all ) freaking 200k thats like the longer hp books wtf)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2017)

Ghost Stories of an Antiquary by M.R. James
Which I enjoyed the collection. the vibe and atmosphere is nice.


----------



## Buttonsy (Dec 3, 2017)

I've been reading a lot of Archie comics lately.


----------



## primandimproper (Dec 5, 2017)

The Hate U Give by Angie Thomas and the Suicide Squad novelization by Marv Wolfman. Dude absolutely _nailed_ Harley and the Joker's relationship. Such a better portrayal than what we see in the movie.


----------



## BlueberryPoptarts (Dec 7, 2017)

not really a bookworm, but im reading The Scarlet Letter for english class. i thought it was realllyy boring at first, but now it's kinda growing on me. i'll always dislike old books though. i hate "thou" and "thee" and weird words like "methinks"


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 7, 2017)

warrior cats! currently reading series 2  book 4, starlight


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 7, 2017)

A light novel series called "Psycome" c: I'm currently on volume 5 (the newest one to be released)


----------



## mr_mooster (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m reading The Goldfinch. It’s about the life of a 13 year old named Theo during the years after his mom dies in a freak accident. It’s pretty long and I’m a bit burnt out from reading it so I’m taking a break. 

I also recently read The Time Machine, The Girl on the Train, and Life of Pi.


----------



## mr_mooster (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m reading The Goldfinch. It’s about the life of a 13 year old named Theo during the years after his mom dies in a freak accident. It’s pretty long and I’m a bit burnt out from reading it so I’m taking a break. 

I also recently read The Time Machine, The Girl on the Train, and Life of Pi.


----------



## Ackee (Dec 8, 2017)

crime and punishment by fyodor dostoevsky


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2017)

The Foxtel TV Guide.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 8, 2017)

singoalla by viktor rydberg, i have to read it for swedish class. it's not very good (it Sucks) but i have to read it ):


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm currently reading The Talisman by Stephen King and Peter Straub. Once I finish, I'm gonna dive right into Black House, which is the sequel. I know there's supposed to be a final book, but King and Straub have yet to coordinate their schedules to make it happen.

I'll be so bummed if the trilogy remains unfinished. :'(


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 9, 2017)

Anne Frank's diary.

I have a weird obsession with the war and the holocost it really makes me sad how Hitler can just so easily get away with killinh millions of innocent people and even chilldren! :O
I would really love to go to Berlin to see all the war attractions.


----------



## primandimproper (Dec 12, 2017)

Glad to see this thread isn't completely dead. 

Anyway, I am still slogging on through the Suicide Squad novelization because I somehow forgot that I hate reading books that I already know the endings to, and it is just.....The author seems to have nailed the Joker like I previously mentioned, but I don't feel like he's doing a very good job portraying Harley Quinn. I mean, I know she acts funny and ditzy, but Harley is _a lot_ smarter than people give her credit for. She _was_ a trained psychiatrist, after all, and in the comic books she continues to work as a psychiatrist in addition to her work as an anti-hero. 
I also just finished reading Living Dead Girl by Elizabeth Scott, and omg, that book destroyed me. It is about a little girl who is kidnapped, and it was made even worse because I kept imagining the narrator as being voiced by Madoka Kaname from Madoka Magica. That was pretty soul-crushing. Thankfully, it was a short read, though, and today I am going to start rereading Mother, Mother by Koren Zailckas because I never finished it the first time around. 

Oh, and while I'm here, is anyone going to be participating in the 2018 Goodreads Reading Challenge? 
I do it every year. I have never actually accomplished my goal of reading 50 books in one year, though. Usually because my depression throws me into a reading slump. I feel like I did well this year, though, because I managed to read 28 out of 50 books. So I am happy. I get envious, though, when I see people who have read, like, 150 books in one year. One person even said they read 365 books for the third year in a row 
What kind of goals will you be setting for yourself if you do plan on doing the Goodreads challenge? I will keep on pushing for 50 books.
Sorry to ramble on. I just really love books ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2017)

Finally found a book I liked, I swear 90% of what's sold in shops here (unless you go to second hand ones) are just crap. Found _The Splendor of Portugal_ by Ant?nio Lobo Antunes and started reading it last night. Hella thick but I really like it so far!


----------



## duckvely (Dec 12, 2017)

the scorch trials by james dashner


----------



## primandimproper (Dec 14, 2017)

bogummy said:


> the scorch trials by james dashner



Is that better than the first one? Because I didn't finish that first book, but everyone says the others in the series are much better and I'm debating trying to finish the series before the third movies comes out.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 15, 2017)

No More Mr. Nice Guy by Dr. Robert A. Glover


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 15, 2017)

I've been doing a visual novel called Tricolour Lovestory. It's good in terms of art and story, but the translation definitely needs work.


----------



## Imbri (Dec 15, 2017)

I got a book from my Secret Santa that I had been wanting. It's Writing Magic: Creating Stories that Fly by Gail Carson Levine (she wrote Ella Enchanted, among others). It's a fairly short book, but quite informative.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 15, 2017)

I started reading _The Girl on the Train_ the other day. So far, so good!


----------



## duckvely (Dec 15, 2017)

primandimproper said:


> Is that better than the first one? Because I didn't finish that first book, but everyone says the others in the series are much better and I'm debating trying to finish the series before the third movies comes out.



I personally like it more than the first one! Can't explain much about why because spoilers 

--

i just started the death cure by james dashner


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 17, 2017)

today i read long dream by junji ito. it's very good, but honestly one of my fears since it's a real thing that can happen.


----------



## 5cm/s (Dec 17, 2017)

right now i'm reading the picture of dorian gray- it was originally for school but honestly i'm really rEAlly enjoying it and im planning to finish it on my own time


----------



## Ackee (Dec 17, 2017)

i'm currently reading the idiot by fyodor dostoevsky. i've been obsessed with his work for a while now. they're all pretty interesting imo.


----------



## Anactoria (Dec 17, 2017)

Currently reading Jane Eyre - just finished Good Morning, Midnight, and it was really good (another notch on my dystopian belt)


----------



## Greys0n (Dec 18, 2017)

just started The Girl in the Tower (Winternight Trilogy) by Katherine Arden


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2017)

Hadn't read anything in over a month due to exams at university. I celebrated the end by re-reading  _Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire_ - which allowed me to hit my reading goal for 2017!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 20, 2017)

i'm glad this society still reads books lol

since it's been a year since i went to that charity place for free christmas gifts and i'm going a bit later today, might as well celebrate by reading that Adventure Time graphic novel i got there last year.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 20, 2017)

the kill order by james dashner


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2017)

Do Webtoons and Japanese subs count?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ever since I finished school, my reading kind of decreased due to work on a serious note lol. But I want to re-read Confessions of a Not It Girl by Melissa Kantor among others


----------



## Luke Vander (Dec 20, 2017)

The Silmarillion by Tolkien. Pretty nice goeeting to learn all this extra LotR lore.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2017)

a self help book called 'the gifts of imperfection' It's really eye-opening and helping me out a lot. I'd highly recommend it to anyone struggling with perfectionism


----------



## vvindows98 (Dec 21, 2017)

A Storm of Swords, part 2 - it's part of the Game of Thrones series.
i watched the tv show first and loved it, so i'm working on the books now. they're really good but there are so many, it's taken me like a year to get this far omg. i haven't really read anything since i left school, so i'm tryna get back into it.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 21, 2017)

rereading call me by your name before i watch the movie


----------



## doodle (Dec 21, 2017)

I am currently reading _Practical Magic_, albeit slowly. I'm pretty sure it was a movie at some point? The book is wonderful though, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 21, 2017)

Astrophysics for People in a Hurry.


----------



## freshmanmayor (Dec 21, 2017)

i haven't have the time to actually read for pleasure, but right now we're reading hunk finn for ap lang, which is always a great choice. the last thing i read for pleasure though was the knife of never letting go.


----------



## Araie (Dec 21, 2017)

Just finished the Fault in Our Stars, so now I’m onto Will Grayson, Will Grayson.


----------



## primandimproper (Dec 22, 2017)

Tina said:


> Hadn't read anything in over a month due to exams at university. I celebrated the end by re-reading  _Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire_ - which allowed me to hit my reading goal for 2017!



Tell me your secret!!! *Has never completed Goodreads challenge*

I just finished The Silver Linings Playbook by Matthew Quick. I decided I have to have my own copy because it's one of the few books that I can relate to and _accurately_ portrays what it's like to be mentally ill.


----------



## Magicat (Dec 22, 2017)

Currently, I'm reading The Secret Life of Bees. I was really skeptical of it at first because my friend recommended it to me and the last book she recommended to me was Jane Eyre (Jane Eyre is _so boring_ oh my god I could write an essay about how much I hated that book) but so far, it's really a really good book!!


----------



## boujee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nudge


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2017)

Araie said:


> Just finished the Fault in Our Stars, so now I’m onto Will Grayson, Will Grayson.



I loved_ Will Grayson, Will Grayson_. It's the only novel I've read by John Green. 



primandimproper said:


> Tell me your secret!!! *Has never completed Goodreads challenge*
> 
> I just finished The Silver Linings Playbook by Matthew Quick. I decided I have to have my own copy because it's one of the few books that I can relate to and _accurately_ portrays what it's like to be mentally ill.



Set realistic goals!! I've hit my GoodReads goal four times now - 2011 (16/15), 2015 (36/35), 2016 (54/50), and 2017 (52/52) respectively. Consistent reading habits of course help. 

I started reading _Less Than Zero_ by Bret Easton Ellis yesterday and I hate his writing style (even though I also write in a minimalistic style) but at the same time I'm hooked on the characters and the story. About 75% of the way through.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 24, 2017)

finishing up the age of innocence by edith wharton & the voyage out by virginia woolf. i think these two will be the lasts books i read in 2017, putting me at 65 books for the year.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 25, 2017)

in cold blood by truman capote


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2017)

I finished _Less Than Zero_ by Bret Easton Ellis yesterday and loved it. I want to read more of his work now but I'd probably have to buy them in paperback as the Kindle price (?5+ per book) doesn't feel worth it for the length.   

I read a cute holiday novella about elves working in the North Pole today titled _Mending Noel _by Charlie Cochet. It's a fun piece of MxM fluff that was surprisingly well written and made me smile. It's the first in a seven part series that I'm seriously considering buying the rest of while it's still on sale.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 25, 2017)

Anthem by Ayn Rnyd. Interesting take on dystopia


----------



## primandimproper (Dec 26, 2017)

Tina said:


> I loved_ Will Grayson, Will Grayson_. It's the only novel I've read by John Green.
> 
> 
> 
> Set realistic goals!! I've hit my GoodReads goal four times now - 2011 (16/15), 2015 (36/35), 2016 (54/50), and 2017 (52/52) respectively. Consistent reading habits of course help.



Actually, for me, 50 books is realistic. I am disabled and don't really have much of a life. So unless I absolutely loathe the book, I can read anything. Its just that I tend to fall into slumps because of my disorder that usually last a few weeks to a month. 

Anyway, I am struggling through Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte and started Harley Quinn vol. 1 a few days ago.


----------



## rollerC (Dec 26, 2017)

Just finished Fahrenheit 451. Incredibly thought-provoking. I still need to reflect on it.


----------



## Imbri (Dec 27, 2017)

I haven't been reading much right now, because I was trying to finish holiday gifts, but I'll be getting a big haul of books in on Friday, and I don't have to go back to work until Tuesday, so I'll probably curl up with some of them (weather is supposed to be horribly cold).




primandimproper said:


> I am struggling through Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte and started Harley Quinn vol. 1 a few days ago.



I read _Wuthering Heights_ several years ago, and found it tough going. Certainly not something that goes on my list to be re-read often.


----------



## ellarella (Dec 27, 2017)

i'm currently working my way through Barbara Demick's Nothing to Envy. it's a sort of novelization of the lives of a couple of North Korean defectors she interviewed. it's a gripping read, and gives a good look at what it's like to live through a famine in North Korea.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Dec 28, 2017)

I just started reading Stephen King's It. One of the best Christmas presents I got this year.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 28, 2017)

Soigne said:


> finishing up the age of innocence by edith wharton & the voyage out by virginia woolf. i think these two will be the lasts books i read in 2017, putting me at 65 books for the year.



i’m a big liar!! a big big liar. i’m re-reading 1984 tonight.


----------



## Imbri (Dec 29, 2017)

I started reading _A Tale of Two Castles_ yesterday. Looks to be a fun read. Not sure if I'll finish the sequel after or dive into _Ramses the Damned: The Passion of Cleopatra_. I've been waiting for this book to be written for years!


----------



## ^cookies&cream^ (Dec 29, 2017)

The Harry Potter series, again. They never get boring to me.


----------



## Stockley_ (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm reading this thread


----------



## primandimproper (Dec 29, 2017)

Imbri said:


> I haven't been reading much right now, because I was trying to finish holiday gifts, but I'll be getting a big haul of books in on Friday, and I don't have to go back to work until Tuesday, so I'll probably curl up with some of them (weather is supposed to be horribly cold).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I gave up. Some books are just too advanced for me to read. *Shrugs* 

I started reading Truly Madly Guilty by Liane Moriaty and I will be starting Year One by Nora Roberts for my book club.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2017)

Just finished reading a play called _A Streetcar Named Desire_ for my English class. Quite an...interesting story. There's this guy named Stanley in there that I really dislike even though I read from somewhere else that I'm supposed to feel sympathetic towards him? Nah :/


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 2, 2018)

Re-reading all my manga (the ones that are completed)... Since Im buying more tomorrow xD


----------



## cIementine (Jan 2, 2018)

about to start sense and sensibility by jane austen, as i finished in cold blood.


----------



## Imbri (Jan 2, 2018)

primandimproper said:


> Yeah, I gave up. Some books are just too advanced for me to read. *Shrugs*



I wouldn't say it was too advanced for you. It was a very slow story (I thought), and I had a harder time staying with it than I did her sister's - _Jane Eyre_, which is actually a favorite.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 2, 2018)

Reading Simon vs. the Homo Sapiens Agenda before the movie comes out!


----------



## Weiland (Jan 3, 2018)

All The Wrong Questions Book #2. I really enjoyed the first one, so much so that I managed to read it within 36 hours.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm reading a book about how to be a good choral conductor


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 4, 2018)

A Brief History of Time, Stephen Hawkings


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 4, 2018)

So I checked out this book called Artichoke's Heart by Suzanne Supplee for a reading challenge (read a book with food on the cover), and it is so, so ridiculously offensive. Like the entire first chapter is just making fun of overweight people, fat shaming, etc. I honestly don't know if I should keep reading. 

The other book I checked out is Ready Player One by Ernist Cline, but I haven't started it yet.


----------



## Quackerz (Jan 6, 2018)

Harry Potter and The Philosopher's stone (sorcerors in USA)


----------



## John Wick (Jan 6, 2018)

The ingredients on this box of nacho shapes.


----------



## Quackerz (Jan 6, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> The ingredients on this box of nacho shapes.



Chicken is better


----------



## John Wick (Jan 6, 2018)

Quackerz said:


> Chicken is better



I'm vegetarian! 
Even though I don't think there's any real chicken in them, they're horrid.


----------



## WynterFrost (Jan 7, 2018)

Catching Fire (10 years later)


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 7, 2018)

Quackerz said:


> Harry Potter and The Philosopher's stone (sorcerors in USA)



Oh, is this your first time reading that series?


----------



## Soigne (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm trying to finish Everything, Everything by Nicola Yoon before classes start.


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 12, 2018)

My signed copy of Batman: Nightwalker by Marie Lu came in the mail, so I am reading that.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 12, 2018)

Guess What.










Spoiler:  



Actually this is a kind of textbook to acquire the right knowledge of cooking healthy cuisine directed by doctors. My sister sent me this. She's health nerd.


----------



## primandimproper (Feb 4, 2018)

Just started Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close, and Every Last Lie by Mary Kubica.


----------



## Chris (Feb 5, 2018)

Intending to start _Blackout_ by Marc Elsberg today. 

Is anyone else doing the Around the Year in 52 Weeks challenge? This week's theme is a book originally written in a language other than English.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 5, 2018)

currently reading frankenstein for class


----------



## carp (Feb 6, 2018)

ocr a level psychology textbook..


----------



## Imbri (Feb 6, 2018)

I've been reading _Edward IV & Elizabeth Woodville: A True Romance_. I like the Plantagenets, so it's interesting. After that, I just got a copy of _Digging for Richard III: The Search for the Lost King_, which is about the excavation and identification of Richard's skeleton. I'm kind of looking forward to that.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2018)

Search results for "When is The Walking Dead" returning.


----------



## moonford (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm currently reading IT by Stephen King, I'm enjoying it so far. His writing is very fine and engaging.


----------



## olivia777 (Feb 12, 2018)

No One Wants You by Celine Roberts


----------



## Araie (Feb 12, 2018)

I've been kind of into reading John Green books lately; I just finished up will grayson, will grayson and started Paper Towns.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2018)

_Victor: An Unfinished Song_ by Joan Jara. Really interesting, especially if you're like me interested in his music and history  Highly recommended.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Feb 12, 2018)

Right now I am working on redoing an old Batman Fanfic I did a couple years back. Didn't like how I ended it, so I am having to re-read it and do some rewriting.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 13, 2018)

y for yesterday. it's a crime series by an author i kinda grew up with. she actually died recently which is kinda sad considering she had written 24 books in her alphabet series and only had one left before she finished but it's almost nice that she didn't have to wrap it up, it would be weird it coming to a complete close and now i can kinda imagine that the characters can live on!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 15, 2018)

the outsiders is what im reading //


----------



## Psydye (Feb 15, 2018)

Didn't realize there was already a thread like this. Anyways I'm reading 'The Complete Tales and Poems by Edgar Allan Poe.'


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2018)

Instructions for a microwave potato bake.


----------



## primandimproper (Feb 15, 2018)

Finally gonna get to start Wonder Woman: Warbringer by Leigh Bardugo and am gonna start on Angels & Demons by Dan Brown.


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2018)

I finished reading _We Have Always Lived in the Castle_ by Shirley Jackson today. I hadn't heard of it until very recently and wish someone had told me about it sooner. It is such a good book.


----------



## cosmopath (Feb 17, 2018)

Just recently started _Without Their Permission: How the 21st Century Will Be Made, Not Managed_ by Alexis Ohanian (co-founder of Reddit).


----------



## Assas1n (Feb 27, 2018)

The Cruel Prince (The Folk of the Air) by Holly Black


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2018)

Sheila said:


> _Victor: An Unfinished Song_ by Joan Jara. Really interesting, especially if you're like me interested in his music and history  Highly recommended.



Finished today and jkshdfdf this was so good.. read it if you can get a copy!


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2018)

I read _If I Was Your Girl_ by Meredith Russo yesterday. I had high hopes for a novel about a transgirl written by a transwoman. I was horribly disappointed. Most of the problems I had with the book she tried to justify in a letter to readers at the end where she says she deliberately changed medical facts to work with her story (eg starting treatment/getting surgery underage) and minimised the experience to be more relatable to cis-readers. 

It has had wide appeal so it disappoints me that a book with so much potential do educate and entertain simultaneously fell so short.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 28, 2018)

Tina said:


> I read _If I Was Your Girl_ by Meredith Russo yesterday. I had high hopes for a novel about a transgirl written by a transwoman. I was horribly disappointed. Most of the problems I had with the book she tried to justify in a letter to readers at the end where she says she deliberately changed medical facts to work with her story (eg starting treatment/getting surgery underage) and minimised the experience to be more relatable to cis-readers.
> 
> It has had wide appeal so it disappoints me that a book with so much potential do educate and entertain simultaneously fell so short.



Wow, what? I read this over the summer and had no idea about the letter. That really changes how I see the book 

I’ve just started reading The Secret History by Donna Tartt and The Heart’s Invisible Furies by John Boyne. I probably won’t finish either until summer comes around, but they’re both very entertaining so far.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2018)

Tina said:


> I read _If I Was Your Girl_ by Meredith Russo yesterday. I had high hopes for a novel about a transgirl written by a transwoman. I was horribly disappointed. Most of the problems I had with the book she tried to justify in a letter to readers at the end where she says she deliberately changed medical facts to work with her story (eg starting treatment/getting surgery underage) and minimised the experience to be more relatable to cis-readers.
> 
> It has had wide appeal so it disappoints me that a book with so much potential do educate and entertain simultaneously fell so short.



Okay, wow talk about getting attention in a bad way for some reason...


----------



## primandimproper (Mar 2, 2018)

Good to see this thread is still active. 

Am reading The Help by Kathryn Stockett, The Nest by Cynthia D'Aprix Sweeney, and Angels & Demons by Dan Brown. 

Sprinting to catch up on my reading challenge as you can see.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2018)

I got accidentally sent a wrong book by amazon, and so they're letting me keep the book they sent as well as sending me (hopefully) the correct book for free which is awesome. The book I accidentally was sent is called Badass Ways to End Anxiety & Stop Panic Attacks! which is something I need in my life, so I've started reading it. Hopefully it helps somewhat with some of my issues. =D


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

Started on "Nana" by some Swiss author called "Delacorta" or something.. It's pretty rad and def. a child of its time but pretty entertaining lol. Found the smol paperback at work and we had book and multimedia sale going on so wynaut.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 3, 2018)

I recently finished _We Need To Talk About Kevin_ and let me tell you right now that it is my favourite book of all-time. Jesus the ending was a twist.

I'm now reading _1984_. I haven't touched it in a few days but what I have read, I've really enjoyed.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 3, 2018)

I just read _Soppy_ and it was so cute UGH


----------



## LuxxyLuxx (Mar 3, 2018)

Tales of the Weird 3 by Tom Slemen


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

Currently on _The Gospel According to Jesus Christ_ by Jos? Saramago... It's hella fun and I'm loving every bit of it aha. Been wanting to read this for a while, especially since _Cain_ had a similar style.


----------



## orangeboy35 (Mar 10, 2018)

Not much of a bookworm, but I'm reading through the entire Percy Jackson series. I'm currently on the Battle Of The Labyrinth, and when I finish Percy Jackson I'm going to have a go with Rick Rordan's other books.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 10, 2018)

The Foxtel TV Guide.


----------



## primandimproper (Mar 10, 2018)

About to start Crazy Rich Asians by Kevin Kwan.


----------



## primandimproper (Mar 24, 2018)

Reading China Rich Girlfriend by Kevin Kwan, but it is slow going. Think I might give up on it and move on to something else.


----------



## Dracule (Mar 24, 2018)

Reading an English Literature Anthology. It’s what I’ve been using mostly for my English Lit. Class.


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2018)

Very slowly reading through _The Hate U Give_ by Angie Thomas. I regret not buying it digitally. Physical books are just so inconvenient.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2018)

With Fire and Sword, The Deluge, and Pan Michael by HenryK Sienkiewicz for my History major class


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 24, 2018)

My roommate came downstairs and threw Ready Player One by Ernest Cline because he said he loved it and he literally hasn't read a book since the Great Gatsby in 2003. So I guess I'm reading that. I got like 20 pages in and disengaged. We'll see.


----------



## betta (Mar 24, 2018)

I dislike reading a lot cause it bores me lmao, ive been "reading" killing stalking tho ;} & I didn't even keep up with it either LOL that's how much I get bored from reading things, id rather watch something


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 24, 2018)

Lord of the Rings... again


----------



## Soigne (Mar 25, 2018)

Where do I begin? I’ve been reading the poetical works of Robert Browning, now Christina Rossetti. I’m in the midst of reading _The Secret History_, _Meet Cute_ (a collection of short stories by YA authors), and _Sartor Resartus_ because my professor gave me her copy one day last week.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 25, 2018)

I’m reading _Don’t Look Now_ by Daphne du Maurier. She’s one of my absolute favorite authors


----------



## jae. (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm currently reading _Leviathan Wakes_ by James S.A. Corey. I wasn't sure how I'd like a sci-fi book at first since a lot of them are really slow and heavy on the technical details, but I am _loving_ it!


----------



## mitfy (Mar 26, 2018)

fahrenheit 451 by ray bradbury. i already finished it but i'm still leafing through it for my essay. it's a great book, and a quick read too, took me a bit less than 4 hours.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 26, 2018)

_Warriors Don't Cry_.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2018)

Reality Is Not What It Seems 
The Journey To Quantum Gravity by Carlo Rovelli


----------



## Tee-Tee (Mar 29, 2018)

I've developed a bad habit of starting to read one book and get half way through, then pick up a new book and start reading  that. So right now I have 3 books on the go. I'm half way through _King's Cage _by Victoria Aveyard that I started months back, but recently I'm reading _The Handmaid's Tale_ by Margaret Atwood.


----------



## chamsae (Mar 30, 2018)

:/// roman law textbook (please kill me) and exo fanfics lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

Ay, eventually started on a new book a few days ago, it's a debate-ish book against the use of nuclear power (in Swedish). Actually less dry and more interesting than it sounds, especially if you like the author. I guess the title could be roughly translated as "An extremely expensive and fatal way of heating up water" or something. Really good so far!


----------



## Chicha (Apr 9, 2018)

I recently read _To Selena, With Love_ by Chris Perez. It was adorable and yet so tragic. (For those who don’t know, Selena was one of the most beloved Latina singers who was murdered by an obsessive fan at the height of her career.) By reading this book, I could tell the authenticity from the film. In many ways, it felt like you were revisiting several scenes in the movie. Chris painted a beautiful picture of Selena’s life. It was well worth reading. I also recommend the film, it’s really endearing. I recently rewatched it and it still holds up well.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 9, 2018)

Chicha said:


> I recently read _To Selena, With Love_ by Chris Perez. It was adorable and yet so tragic. (For those who don’t know, Selena was one of the most beloved Latina singers who was murdered by an obsessive fan at the height of her career.) By reading this book, I could tell the authenticity from the film. In many ways, it felt like you were revisiting several scenes in the movie. Chris painted a beautiful picture of Selena’s life. It was well worth reading. I also recommend the film, it’s really endearing. I recently rewatched it and it still holds up well.



Oh gosh I love that movie! My Spanish teacher back in high school had us watch this movie multiple times and she'd just sit at her desk and cry. "it's a bustier dad" is one of my favorite lines from that movie. I'll have to look into this book!!

Anyways,

Since storm chase season is coming up I'm reading a new release called The Man Who Caught The Storm which is about one of my role models Tim Samara's who was an absolute legend. Sadly he, his son Paul, and one of his chase partners Carl Young died in the El Reno, Oklahoma tornado May 31st 2013. This book is really just incredibly researched and so well written. It's a perfect mix between science and just complete and total fascination. It really delves inside Tim's life and honors him for being such an incredible chaser and hero. If you're a weather enthusiast or a chaser or someone who's grown up in Tornado Alley and has lived through these things it's worth a read!


----------



## Soigne (Apr 9, 2018)

making my way through the sherlock holmes series


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 15, 2018)

Right now I'm reading the manga Soul Eater and the book Lolita! Both are great so far.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm reading Heidi. I like reading the old classics.


----------



## Nooblord (Apr 15, 2018)

A Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich by Alexander Solzhenit.


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 15, 2018)

I don't read too much anymore (sadly) recently I was reading Duma Key (Stephen King), and I really got into it, I was reading it while I was in hospital though, I've been trying to find somewhere to buy it so I can finish it, but no luck just yet. I really should start reading more again.


----------



## candys (Apr 19, 2018)

I just got the entire Tarzan collection by Edgar Rice Burroughs. It is such an amazing piece of literature.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 22, 2018)

I just started the new Comey book, and I've got _Jane Bites Back_, an old favorite (Jane Austen is a vampire who owns a small bookstore) on my Kindle.


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2018)

Tina said:


> Very slowly reading through _The Hate U Give_ by Angie Thomas. I regret not buying it digitally. Physical books are just so inconvenient.



It's taken me two months but I finally sat down and got through the remaining 300pgs this morning. Loved it, and think everyone should read it, but I found it a very heavy read. Think I need a light romance next to balance things out.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Ay, eventually started on a new book a few days ago, it's a debate-ish book against the use of nuclear power (in Swedish). Actually less dry and more interesting than it sounds, especially if you like the author. I guess the title could be roughly translated as "An extremely expensive and fatal way of heating up water" or something. Really good so far!



Finished this just now, and yes it was really interesting. Should be say unless you really like the author and/or is against nuclear power and energy you'd probably find it really dry.

Started on _The Aesthetics of Resistance_(vol. 1) by Peter Weiss though, and yeah I think I've read most odd stuff and then I find this. Pretty weird but I love it so far.

Also physical books rule, if anything I hate reading digitally unless it's more than a few pages for school or stuff. And since I work with used physical books daily I appreciate them even more.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm digital all the way. I only pick up physical books now if they're cheaper. e.g. I'm waiting on a full set of _The Mortal Instruments_ that I purchased for ?12; digitally they would have cost me ?35.80. 

I'm on a YA kick lately. I read _Throne of Glass_ by Sarah J Maas over Thurs/Friday and immediately ordered a preowned copy of the sequel _Crown of Midnight_ off the Amazon Marketplace as soon as I finished it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

Fair beans, I just don't like having it all digital on a screen not being able to, hold it or read it "in real life"... Idk I've always been a bookworm and loved buying physical books, so yeah.

And yeah I work-practice at a second hand store and we carry loads of odd books so I can get them real cheap.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 28, 2018)

I tend to fall on both sides of the fence, when it comes to physical or e-book. There are some that I prefer to get physical copies of - an ongoing series, collector's editions, or craft books. Anything that might be picture-heavy is better as a physical book.

When it comes to just a novel to read and pass the time, I am as likely to reach for my Kindle as for the bookshelf. I have a little over 500 books on my Kindle, and it's easy to access them.


----------



## ellarella (Apr 28, 2018)

yukio mishima's the temple of the golden pavilion. i've long been interested in diving into mishima's works and this one seems pretty good so far!


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 28, 2018)

Alif the Unseen by G. Willow Wilson. It's wonderful so far.


----------



## deuces (Apr 28, 2018)

i'm slowly sinking back into the classics starting with to kill a mockingbird c: i saw the play and it inspired me to take my time and enjoy instead of quickly reading through as i tend to do D';


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2018)

Raided my parents book collection yesterday. Most of it has been in storage for over a decade and there are literally hundreds of books out there. I only made it partially through one box but managed to find plenty that looked good. Started off with _A Game of Thrones_ as it's been the top of my to-buy pile for a while and only a hundred pages in and loving it.



Spoiler: Books!


----------



## Imbri (Apr 30, 2018)

Tina said:


> Raided my parents book collection yesterday. Most of it has been in storage for over a decade and there are literally hundreds of books out there. I only made it partially through one box but managed to find plenty that looked good. Started off with _A Game of Thrones_ as it's been the top of my to-buy pile for a while and only a hundred pages in and loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Books!



Nice haul!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 30, 2018)

_The Kite Runner._

It's for an outside reading project. I haven't gotten that far into it yet.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2018)

_The Most Dangerous Book_ about how the Germans were never conquered by The Roman Empire...

I'm Polish, German, and Cherokee Indian by the way.....


----------



## Soigne (May 1, 2018)

My classes wrapped up last week & I finished my finals last night, so now that I have plenty of time to read I'm finishing two books I started months ago & picking up _Norwegian Wood_ by Murakami.


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 1, 2018)

Currently I'm reading the 39 clues The maze of bones havent made it past 100th page but is quite interesting already


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2018)

I finished _A Game of Thrones_ by George R.R. Martin a couple of days ago and loved it. I really want to try the television show now. After I read _Slaughter-house Five_ by Kurt Vonnegut and while I liked his writing style I thought the story was awful. It's been recommended to me so many times over the years and no one thought to mention time travel and aliens.

Next on my list is either going to be _Crown of Midnight_ by Sarah J Maas or _Red Dragon_ by Thomas Harris.


----------



## Weiland (May 7, 2018)

About 470 pages left of Stephen King's "IT", and I'm rereading the Diary of a Wimpy Kid series (currently on book #2: Rodrick Rules).
After IT, I'm going to be reading either Richard Laymon's _All Hallow's Eve_ or Stephen King's _The Green Mile_ or SK's _Firestarter_. It'll be awesome to finish the Wimpy Kid series again.


----------



## Farobi (May 7, 2018)

I'm going to read Memoirs of a Geisha after my finals week. I can't wait to get back to reading.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

Farobi said:


> I'm going to read Memoirs of a Geisha after my finals week. I can't wait to get back to reading.



I loved that book so much. So sad what they did to the movie though x.x


----------



## Apriiil (May 8, 2018)

I am reading a book that has a very profain name so I can't type it, but it's another word for cat! It's a great book about taking that particular word back and not using as a derogatory word and it's just wonderful. If you enjoy reading books that are kind of like self help, and feminism wrapped into one, give it a read.

Next on my list is a Stephen King book, not sure which one, i've only read Carrie before, so I have MANY to choose from.


----------



## mitfy (May 9, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _The Kite Runner._
> 
> It's for an outside reading project. I haven't gotten that far into it yet.



oh jeez that book traumatized me

anyways i'm attempting to read the count of monte cristo. i'm trying to get my hands on an unabridged version since the school library only has abridged copies, so i'm trying not to read too much yet.


----------



## Imbri (May 10, 2018)

Just picked up _Caroline: Little House Revisited_ on my Kindle. I'm on vacation, so I can spend a little more time reading things I might otherwise pass on.


----------



## pique (May 10, 2018)

I'm on "book the seventh" of _A Series of Unfortunate Events_ by Lemony Snicket. It's a pretty good series, even if it is a bit depressing.


----------



## xXJessXx (May 11, 2018)

I?ve been reading the Book Thief so far. Seems to be a very emotional and interesting storyline.


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2018)

I just bought a few books by Haruki Murakami today! I got The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle, 1Q84, and Kafka on the Shore

I've heard both really amazing/stellar things about his books and really bad reviews of his books, but the plot descriptions, the covers and titles, and the stellar reviews honestly intrigued me enough to try them out despite some of the bad reviews. (people tend to be either hot or cold about his books tbh)

I'm starting Wind-Up, we'll see how it goes. Has anyone read any of his books before?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xXJessXx said:


> I’ve been reading the Book Thief so far. Seems to be a very emotional and interesting storyline.



Oh my god I just have to say, that's my favorite book genuinely of all time. And the only book I've ever read through more than one time (in fact many) and I never rewatch movies or reread books, ever


----------



## Soigne (May 13, 2018)

I read _The Thing About Jellyfish_ yesterday. It was a really good middle grade novel about loss at a young age & the grief process of a younger child who fixates on jellyfish. I started reading _The Wolf Wilder_ yesterday as well. There are a lot of good middle grade novels out nowadays that I wish had been published when I was growing up.


----------



## dedenne (May 13, 2018)

Flame in the Mist by Ren?e Ahdieh
Really good so far


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2018)

Finished _The Aesthetics of Resistance vol. 1_, that was awesome... I kinda want the two other parts in the trilogy now .. let's hope I can find them.

Also got through _The Natural Order of Things_ by Ant?nio Lobo Antunes (had plenty of time to read the past days so yeah, and the latter one wasn't thick nor much text so). I want to like it, but he took his labyrinth writing-style a bit too far and too many layers in such a thin book so it got pretty random at times like beginning and end. The middle parts made the most sense I guess but yeah, eh... It was alright. I liked _The Splendor of Portugal_ more if anything.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 25, 2018)

This thread on BellTreeForums


----------



## Blueskyy (May 26, 2018)

I am a teacher and ordered 4 books to read by my apartment pool. _The One and Only Ivan_ just so I can talk to a student about it since I gave a copy to him to read while he visits India, _The Outsider_, _Less_, and _The Subtle Art of Not Giving a *****_.


----------



## midnightdreams (May 26, 2018)

Revenge of the Spellmans by Lisa Lutz. Crazy family troubles, odd but endearing characters and mysteries! I absolutely love the Spellmans series but this is the only one I own so I'm stuck rereading it to fill the crave.


----------



## Imbri (May 26, 2018)

I've got a bit of a book hangover right now, and nothing in my stacks looks interesting. If anyone has a suggestion for something not too heavy, I'd appreciate it.

I tend to skew toward fantasy, steampunk, and historical fiction, but I'm open to other genre. Work's kicking my butt right now, so something that doesn't take too much brain power would be better (I do love door-stop books, but don't have the energy to devote to them, at the moment ).


----------



## dimicrow (May 27, 2018)

I haven't read in ages because I've been stuck in a rut, but my friend dragged me to the library. I thought I wouldn't find anything but I found _Aristotle and Dante discover The Secrets of the Universe._ I love it and I wanna read more now!!


----------



## candys (May 29, 2018)

3rd Book in Brandon Sanderson's Stormlight archive series, Oathbringer.


----------



## Imbri (May 29, 2018)

I just finished reading  _Circe_ by Madeline Miller. It was a fairly quick read (I read it in 2 nights) and entertaining. If you like Greek mythology, you'd probably enjoy this. I went back and looked at the author's page and saw that she has written another novel based on _The Illiad_, so I'll be grabbing that for my next read.


----------



## Imbri (May 31, 2018)

Finished _The Song of Achilles_ today and my book hangover is bigger than before. I just don't know what to read next.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17 (May 31, 2018)

The game of thrones books. Theyre just as good as the show!


----------



## Imbri (Jun 1, 2018)

I just picked up _The Eyre Affair_ by Jasper Fforde. Several friends on Goodreads have read it and said it was a fun read. The weekend is supposed to be crummy, weather-wise, so a good book to curl up with is perfect.


----------



## pique (Jun 1, 2018)

_These Happy Golden Years_ by Laura Ingalls Windler. These are such good books, I've read them so many times I've lost count.


----------



## Apriiil (Jun 1, 2018)

Girl with the Dragon Tattoo! It was a book that I bought probably two years ago but never got around to reading it. Finally!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2018)

Picked up a bunch of paperbacks at work yesterday and started on _The Alchemist_ by Paulo Coelho. I was really disappointed with _Aleph_ that I read earlier because honestly it's a too cheesy romance so you almost wanna throw up every five pages, but willing to give mr. rabbit man a chance and I've been a bit curious of his other works (_Aleph_ is supposd to be his 'worst' book anyway so it was just bad luck I started with that one lol).


----------



## abc123wee (Jun 2, 2018)

I got some summer reading for school, but I'm reading some other stuff on the side. For school, I'm reading How to Read Literature like a Professor. It sounds pretty boring, but its written with a sense of humour, and I've actually learned quite a bit.
For pleasure, I'm reading Trevor Noah's autobriography, Born a Crime, and (I don't know if this counts) Part 2 of Akira Himekawa's Zelda Twilight Princess manga.


----------



## deuces (Jun 3, 2018)

i'm catching up on the warriors series lol. been reading it since childhood (errr.. im 15 im still a child) but havent lost interest yet!! there's 5 more books for me to read :c but i'll maybe ask for them for my bday which is in a month so yaay


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2018)

Finished _The Alchemist_ and I liked the book like all the way up to the end where it got a bit too obvious/cheesy. It's a shame he adds all the cheesiness to his book because they are good but then you get to some place or the end and you are just rollin' your eyes. Oh well, definitely better than _Aleph_ (his worst book imo).

Started on_Koto/The Old Capital_ by Yasunari Kawabata and it seems real good, although back in those old edition days they translated from German and then compared to Japanese originals so the writing and dialogue gets pretty stuttering and weird sometimes but if you can live with that if you get an old edition, def. worth it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finished _The Alchemist_ and I liked the book like all the way up to the end where it got a bit too obvious/cheesy. It's a shame he adds all the cheesiness to his book because they are good but then you get to some place or the end and you are just rollin' your eyes. Oh well, definitely better than _Aleph_ (his worst book imo).

Started on_Koto/The Old Capital_ by Yasunari Kawabata and it seems real good, although back in those old edition days they translated from German and then compared to Japanese originals so the writing and dialogue gets pretty stuttering and weird sometimes but if you can live with that if you get an old edition, def. worth it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Finished _The Alchemist_ and I liked the book like all the way up to the end where it got a bit too obvious/cheesy. It's a shame he adds all the cheesiness to his book because they are good but then you get to some place or the end and you are just rollin' your eyes. Oh well, definitely better than _Aleph_ (his worst book imo).



I remember reading The Alchemist for a summer reading project before my Sophmore year of HS. I liked it a lot but should I re-read it? I've been looking for something to do besides staring at my 3DS screen 14 hours a day lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I remember reading The Alchemist for a summer reading project before my Sophmore year of HS. I liked it a lot but should I re-read it? I've been looking for something to do besides staring at my 3DS screen 14 hours a day lol.



Ehh if you don't mind the incredible obvious end sure go ahead lol. There are better books though lmao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Ehh if you don't mind the incredible obvious end sure go ahead lol. There are better books though lmao.



It's crazy how The Alchemist was considered a "timeless classic" isn't it?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's crazy how The Alchemist was considered a "timeless classic" isn't it?



Yeah. I mean the story itself is actually good for some urban fantasy/history but yeah classic if you like cheesy words of wisdom... I'd say read like any of his works besides this and Aleph(i swear worst book I've read in a long tme lol)


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm not currently reading anything, but I recently finished Lord of the Flies by William Golding. It was a pretty good book, but I'm not gonna lie, the beginning is a little hard to understand, especially if you didn't read the blurb because it kind of just sets off without explaining their situation much. Along with that, I kept feeling like I had a good picture in my mind of the setting, and then they would discover a new part of where they are and I would have to reimagine it ;-; Lol that wasn't a big deal, but ya know x3


----------



## ellarella (Jun 16, 2018)

pearl s. buck's the hidden flower. so far it's a run-of-the-mill story of romance, but i'm hoping it gets better!


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 16, 2018)

I’ve been reading Welcome To Nightvale, based off of the Nightvale podcasts, and it’s amazing. Great plot, great characters, great imagery, great sense of confusion you’re left with while reading.... I love it.
White Oleander is also another great book, for anybody who reads more mature material. It was one of those books for me that roped me in from the first few sentences and I’m eternally grateful to the person who first recommended it to me. If you like reads that are more dramatic, with a lot of great imagery and just overall amazing storylines, White Oleander is the book for you.
I’m going to start re-reading Fight Club and Invisible Monsters again, soon, because I love those books a LOT. There’s so many books that I read as a child that I’d love to dive back into now that I’m an adult and own eventually, I’m a total bookworm. So no, you are definitely not alone.


----------



## Enny156 (Jun 16, 2018)

I recently finished The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo which I really enjoyed. Probably one of my favorite books that I've read this year (The long way to a small angry planet and Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine are my absolute favorites though). Right now I'm a few pages into The Fifth Season but I might put that one aside and start reading Red Sister instead. Hmm.


----------



## Weiland (Jun 17, 2018)

_The Outsider_ by Stephen King. It's his latest book and I love it so much. It has the same vibes that his older books had. It really reminds me of _IT_.
I'm also rereading the _Wimpy Kid_ series. I'm currently up to the 11th book, which is the second last one. I haven't been doing much reading lately, so I need to start it up again.


----------



## Sylvia (Jun 17, 2018)

"The Award" by Danielle Steele


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 17, 2018)

I finished Howl's Moving Castle last night! I really liked it; I felt like it gave some clarification to certain parts of the movie, which is one of my favorites. 


Weiland said:


> _The Outsider_ by Stephen King. It's his latest book and I love it so much. It has the same vibes that his older books had. It really reminds me of _IT_.



Have you read 11/22/63? I think you might like it. Part of it's based in Derry, and while it's not a horror novel per se (although I think the parts in Derry probably qualify as horror in the most Derry-like way), it has similar themes. I also thought it was interesting to read about Derry from an outsider's perspective.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 17, 2018)

The Raven King by Maggie Stiefvater. It's the last book of the series and I don't really want it to be over because I've enjoyed it so much.


----------



## GingerTea (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm reading the Warriors series - I'm really far into it!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2018)

Finished Koto/The old capital by Yasunari Kawabata some days ago and honestly I was a bit disappointed... dunno if the translation made it look pure garbage but yeah it was a bit bland.

Also finished reading Eleven minutes by Paulo Coelho today and it was real good and not that cheesy spiritual and stuff :3


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 29, 2018)

I recently read The Lonely Hearts Hotel by Heather O’Neill. Now I still feel a little empty that the story ended. I love books that talk about children who grew up in a harsh environment. Books that make me cry are my favourites TT___TT


----------



## Enny156 (Jun 29, 2018)

Bulbadragon said:


> The Raven King by Maggie Stiefvater. It's the last book of the series and I don't really want it to be over because I've enjoyed it so much.



Are you enjoying it so far? :> I just started the third book so no spoilers xD I'm enjoying this series way more than I thought I would. I really thought I wouldn't find a good YA series again, but this one definitely stands out. It's so well written and I love the characters so much! Except for Adam .__. I hope this book will change my feelings though.

Which book would you say is your favorite in the series?


----------



## Imbri (Jun 29, 2018)

I've been reading the _Thursday Next_ series by Jasper Fforde. I'm just starting the 4th book. They're fairly quick, easy reads, which is perfect for this time of year (work is crazy, so I don't have the energy for anything heavy).


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2018)

Started on _By the River Piedra I Sat Down and Wept_ (another one by Paulo Coelho.. we just have so many cheap paperbacks at work and when I bought some they were the only legit good one we had at the time lol).

Seems aight so far I guess.. Let's hope it's not too cheesy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

Finished _Piedra_ yesterday and yes it was good... And finished _The Witch of Portobello_ today, real nice too


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 5, 2018)

Children of Blood and Bone by Tomi Adeyemi. A really good YA fantasy novel that gives me Black Panther vibes, but with magic! I'm a bit over 200 pages at the moment and really enjoying it. I hear its rights have been bought for a movie deal too


----------



## deuces (Jul 5, 2018)

lmao im reading the new warrior cats books because i cant give up my childhood


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 5, 2018)

The Talisman by Stephen King.

Im usually not into Horror books but my co-worker gave me the book to have a look at it and I gotta say, ist really good!


----------



## Burumun (Jul 5, 2018)

Currently reading The Disappearing Spoon. Took me a while to get into, but it's pretty good.


----------



## Capeet (Jul 5, 2018)

I thought I should teach myself something new so I started reading _Fundamentals of cognition_ by Michael W. Eysenck yesterday. Let's see if any of it sticks...

I'm also reading _Unsong_ which is a web serial by Scott Alexander and oh lord I probably like it way too much. It's set in a world in which after Apollo 8 accidentally forms a crack in the sky magic starts working, religions are true (the story has a huge emphasis on Kabbalism) and the archangel Uriel has to keep patching bugs to keep the world working as it should. Speaking the names of God has all kinds of magical effects and known names are patented and their use regulated. And of course corporations have sweatshops where people speak computer-generated names in order to find new ones for the companies to make money out of. The protagonist is one of these workers who discovers a powerful new name at the beginning of the story. It's very clever and creative and I just love the humor and setting! I miss a lot of things tho because I'm dumb and don't know anything and that kinda bothers me.

OH and I'm also reading A Blade of Black Steel and A Practical Guide to Evil that are also great! And re-reading Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone. Why so many... It feels like I'm not making progress with any of them...


----------



## Tao (Jul 5, 2018)

I 'caught up' on Battle Angel Alita and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, so went on a friends recommendation to read Berserk.

So far it's mostly just non consensual intercourse, violence and demons. It's alright.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2018)

Found _Adultery_.. yet another Coelho book but seems promising.. well all his books so far I've read is better than Aleph sigh


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 7, 2018)

How to Read Literature Like a Professor, it's for my English class next year


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> How to Read Literature Like a Professor, it's for my English class next year




No matter where I go, I always hear this book being brought up in conversation.  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Trundle (Jul 8, 2018)

Reading Skin in the Game by Nassim Nicholas Taleb


----------



## Voderette (Jul 8, 2018)

The Likeness by Tana French. It's the second in an excellent series of books. If someone likes murder mysteries I would highly recommend it


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Found _Adultery_.. yet another Coelho book but seems promising.. well all his books so far I've read is better than Aleph sigh



Yep it was really good, pretty different and less spiritual, yet "words of wisdom-y" like his other works. Started on _The Bell Jar_ by Sylvia Plath, and it's living up to the expectations so far


----------



## Soigne (Jul 11, 2018)

A Court of Mist & Fury!


----------



## neoratz (Jul 11, 2018)

cirque du freak! right now i thiiiink i'm on the vampire prince but i haven't continued reading in a while so if i started up again i'd have to go back to the beginning of the vampire prince


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2018)

I finished _The Pageant_ by Leigh Walker this morning. It's like Keira Cass' _The Selection_ series but with vampires. I really wasn't expecting much from it but I'd definitely recommend it to fans of _The Selection_!

Unlike _Royal Replicas_ by Michael Pierce, which I read earlier this week and is similar to them both but not nearly as good. ):


----------



## Soigne (Jul 15, 2018)

I started & finished _Leah on the Offbeat_ the other day & I loved it a lot. I loved _Simon vs._ so much, so I was afraid that the sequel wouldn't meet my expectations but it did.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 17, 2018)

Currently reading Practical Magic since its one of my favorite movies and has been since childhood, I figured I should know how the book is as well, but holy cow! HOW FREAKING DIFFERENT AND WAAAAAAY MORE ADULT THE BOOK IS?!?!? Totally weird but I still really love it and the writing style, went ahead and bought the prequel as well to read afterwards. I need more witchy books in my life!!!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 17, 2018)

right now? this thread.

but srsly tho, i mostly read fanfics and i've also been reading saved at sea by o.f. walton. i got a bunch of books from the thrift store for 25? each and i'm trying to remember to read them. u3u


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 17, 2018)

Normally I'm into fiction but lately I've been picking up history books about various places in the world.  Right now I'm reading Of Irish Ways by Mary Murray Delaney.  It's a very good look at Irish history, but it was written in the 70's so do with that information what you will


----------



## Soigne (Jul 17, 2018)

I started reading a biography on Leonardo da Vinci today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

I've been thinking about rereading Fahrenheit 451 again. I read it my Sophmore year of HS and it's still one of my favorites. I just need to find a good (hopefully hardback) copy of it...

Also could anyone recommend a good sci-fi book to me? I've been wanting to get more into reading but I don't know any good books.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been thinking about rereading Fahrenheit 451 again. I read it my Sophmore year of HS and it's still one of my favorites. I just need to find a good (hopefully hardback) copy of it...
> 
> Also could anyone recommend a good sci-fi book to me? I've been wanting to get more into reading but I don't know any good books.



Nineteen Eighty-Four unless you've read it already... Also I've heard Rendezvous with Rama is pretty good too, seen it in my grams book shelf but haven't read it rip


----------



## ShadowLelouch97 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm reading two things simaltenously. The first of which is the One Piece manga, this is my third time reading it. I'm also reading Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them, from the Hogwarts Library collection of books.


----------



## primandimproper (Jul 26, 2018)

Right now, I'm reading The You I've Never Known by Ellen Hopkins and The ABCs of LGBT+ to help learn more about gender expression and the current LGBT community.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2018)

Finished _The Bell Jar_ and yes it was as good as everyone says ^^ Started on a book about the _Russell Tribunal_ which seems really interesting so far (that smol text size tho :^^))


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2018)

Finished that book about the Russell Tribunal and honestly..whoever thinks the US messing in the Vietnam War (or any other war) was a good idea..begone thots. Had to take breaks in between reading cause some of the testimonies were really brutal(especially the torture methods), and so were the detailed explanations about how they destroyed places and killed people..but yeah a really good read and if you can get it in English or your language of choice... read it!


----------



## ESkill (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm reading "I'll see you again in Pyongyang" I'm not super far into it but so far it's been really interesting.


----------



## IzzyShika (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm currently reading A Game of Thrones by George RR Martin
And I'm also reading the manga Black butler ;w;


----------



## Soigne (Jul 31, 2018)

Boy Meets Boy by David Levithan.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

Started on Joshua Key/Lawrence Hill's _The Deserter's Tale_ yesterday and it looks good so far.

Love when I'm sick all I do is like read.. I guess it's a good thing but I wish I could keep that pace with a paperback a day almost when I don't feel sick lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

^finished above book and it was as good.. bruh go read it if you thought the Iraq war during the 2000s was a good idea..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

Finished yet another Coelho; _The Pilgrimage_. It was good but spiralled out of control a bit too much sometimes and unless you're really into religious rites and stuff it was pretty meh.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)

Started on _Stoner_ by John Williams (not it's a not a weed book lol), and it seems good so far


----------



## Soigne (Aug 7, 2018)

The Girls by Emma Cline!


----------



## GeorgeTR (Aug 10, 2018)

From books, I'm currently reading The Old Man and the Sea by Ernest Hemingway. On a daily basis, I'm reading different e-blogs, online newspapers, and any other web pages, that I find interesting.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 10, 2018)

The Secret Garden by Frances Hodgson Burnett.


----------



## IzzyShika (Aug 11, 2018)

I started a new book called The Tattooed heart, by Michael Grant


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2018)

_The Power of Habit_ by Charles Duhigg.


----------



## 5cm/s (Aug 11, 2018)

china rich girlfriend by kevin kwan and the da vinci code by dan brown!


----------



## LizzyAndTheDiamonds (Aug 11, 2018)

i'm resuming watership down after finishing up a thousand splendid suns for class. both are lovely books but a thousand splendid suns is also REALLY REALLY sad like omg everything bad that could happen in this book happens and it's pretty distressing


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm reading The Catcher in the Rye rn for school, but I'm like halfway through Wormood, so I'll probably continue that after I finish TCitR c:


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm currently reading Spinning Silver by Naomi Novik! It's a different take/retelling of Rumpelstiltskin and I am really enjoying it. I'm a little over halfway through at this point and I'm interested to see how things play out. I was a little worried going into it because I had heard her other novel (Uprooted) had a problematic male lead. I haven't read it though, so I can't speak for that. So far a few of the men in this book aren't fantastic but I don't think they're meant to be. 

I also recently finished the Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children trilogy and it was a lot of fun! It isn't my favourite trilogy but I don't regret reading it. Before that I finished the Shades of Magic trilogy by V.E Schwab and I absolutely adored it, even when it was ripping my heart out.


----------



## Clefarious (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm re-reading the Harry Potter books before my vacation to Universal Studios this October <3


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 21, 2018)

"You're In The Wrong Bathroom": And 20 Other Myths About Transgender & Gender Noncomforming People, Before I Had The Words by Skylar Kergil, and Meddling Kids by Edgar Cantero.


----------



## Quackerz (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm reading "The Darkest Minds" It's the novel that the movie that is currently out (at least in Oz) is based on. IT'S SO GOOD SO FAR!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2018)

Re-reading _On the Road_ by Jack Kerouac.. soooo good. Read this one gud classic guys if u haven't!!!


----------



## Imbri (Sep 1, 2018)

I just started Roanoke: Solving the Mystery of the Lost Colony by Lee Miller. It looks to be pretty good, so far.


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 1, 2018)

I’m reading twilight by Stephenie Meyer


----------



## primandimproper (Sep 1, 2018)

Imbri said:


> I just started Roanoke: Solving the Mystery of the Lost Colony by Lee Miller. It looks to be pretty good, so far.



Oooohhhh, yes, I've always been fascinated with the story of Roanoke. Please, keep us posted.


----------



## primandimproper (Sep 1, 2018)

Imbri said:


> I just started Roanoke: Solving the Mystery of the Lost Colony by Lee Miller. It looks to be pretty good, so far.



Oooohhhh, yes, I've always been fascinated with the story of Roanoke. Please, keep us posted.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 1, 2018)

The English and Their History by Robert Tombs. It's a bit of a tome at roughly 1100 pages.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)

Overlord.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 4, 2018)

This is probably the best rock&roll autobiography I've read.He doesn't leave anything out.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Sep 5, 2018)

I've just finished reading Ready Player One by Ernest Cline (really enjoyed it). Trying to decide what to read next...either Armada by Ernest Cline or Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2018)

Finished _On the Road_ now for the second time and boyyyyy am I digging it. Not sure what to start on next since I have like 20 paperbacks unread at home buuut I'll figure something out


----------



## Mellyjane (Sep 27, 2018)

Robert frost poetry


----------



## CelestialVoid (Sep 29, 2018)

Welcome to Nightvale, By Joseph Fink & Jeffery Cranor! I would recommend it to anyone who likes the podcast! I's a pretty great book so far It has me sucked in, laughing at the unique humor of Fink and Cranor. Brilliant guys, brilliant book! <3


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Permanent Happiness by Iyabo Ojikutu, MD
Might get back into reading fiction novels again, it's been ages.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleNookling said:


> I've just finished reading Ready Player One by Ernest Cline (really enjoyed it). Trying to decide what to read next...either Armada by Ernest Cline or Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson.



Was just thinking about reading RPO! Heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## Magicat (Sep 30, 2018)

I've just started reading The Picture of Dorian Gray in my English class, and just got into Curiosity Thrilled the Cat (a murder mystery, and the main characters are cats). I really want to read Little Women again though, but it's such a long book and I'm afraid I may not be motivated to finish it, since it's not for a class or a silly little novel like the two books I'm reading right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2018)

Started on this Marxist discussion/debate book by Herbert Marcuse, I dunno the English title straight off my head if it was even translated to that, but the Swedish translated one would be something like "Protest, Demonstration, Rebellion". Really interesting, and I love those old late 60s debate books.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Sep 30, 2018)

Harry Potter: Chamber of Secrets.


----------



## partangel (Sep 30, 2018)

victor hugo, the last day of a condemned man. its pretty interesting.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 3, 2018)

I rented Junji Ito's _Uzumaki_ from the library since I wanted something fitting for the October/Halloween season and started reading it last night. I'm over halfway through it since it's a manga, so it shouldn't be too long now before I finish once I pick it back up later.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2018)

Started reading in some poetry/lyric collection I got at work, think it's from the 70s so the title then was "Modern foreign lyric" or something.. but yeah I like it ^^


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm currently reading _The Madonna of Bolton_ by Matt Cain. I happened to catch part of an interview where he spoke about how he was knocked back because his book was "too gay to publish" and pre-ordered it on a whim the same day. It's alright but not amazing.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 5, 2018)

Witcher wildhunt off one of my fav games but it?s takin me forever to finish it. I need to make more time to read


----------



## calamitybot (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm trying to get myself to read The Vegetarian by Hang Kang. I picked it up from the library a bit ago. I read most of Human Acts by her and I really enjoyed it, but I have trouble getting myself to finish books.
The last book I read in full was Catcher in the Rye. It was really good. Anything I say about it, somebody's already said it, lol.



ZombifiedHorror said:


> I rented Junji Ito's _Uzumaki_ from the library since I wanted something fitting for the October/Halloween season and started reading it last night. I'm over halfway through it since it's a manga, so it shouldn't be too long now before I finish once I pick it back up later.


Dang, your library carries Junji Ito? The two local libraries near me are pretty small and their manga sections are laughable. It's only the most popular series that mostly teens enjoy, nothing dark or artistic.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 6, 2018)

calamitybot said:


> Dang, your library carries Junji Ito? The two local libraries near me are pretty small and their manga sections are laughable. It's only the most popular series that mostly teens enjoy, nothing dark or artistic.


My local library doesn't have any Junji Ito works available, but my state has a system where you can order materials from the other libraries throughout the state. 

As for _Uzumaki_, I picked it back up yesterday and today to finish it and just got done with it. The ending was bittersweet but also just feels right for the setting. Overall an enjoyable reading experience. I'm considering perhaps renting something else of Junji's out, whether it be _Gyo_, _Tomie_, or _Shiver_.


----------



## fiirefly-crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Currently reading All the bright places by Jennifer Niven. About half way through with this book and it's actually amazing!


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm getting close to finishing Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World That Can't Stop Talking. After that, I'll have to read the book that one of my sisters gave me, The Subtle Art of Not Giving a *****.


Edit: Will I get in trouble for using a curse word?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2018)

^nah, just write it out and it will censor as you post. don't self-censor though.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2018)

Bluelady said:


> I'm getting close to finishing Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World That Can't Stop Talking. After that, I'll have to read the book that one of my sisters gave me, The Subtle Art of Not Giving a *****.
> 
> 
> Edit: Will I get in trouble for using a curse word?




My sister is currently reading that latter one.  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 7, 2018)

the sisters of the winter wood


----------



## Yume777 (Oct 8, 2018)

"Lolita" by Nabokov. Almost finished. The first half of the book was a pleasure to read, the second one got a little bit boring here and there, but still I appreciated this work. Really dark, meaningful. It is a shame people do not talk a lot about it.
I also watched the movies from 1962 and 1997.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2018)

^Only watched the 60s movie and I liked it, idfk why they had to make a remake in the worst decade lol *shrugs* But yeah the book is awesome.


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 8, 2018)

Corpse Cold - A collection of Folklore stories collected and inspired by the book "Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark" by Alvin Schwartz.









I'm shook.


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 10, 2018)

I just finished a book called All Your Perfects by Colleen Hoover, and now I'm back to my dystopian novels so I'm reading Scythe by Neil Shusterman


----------



## Soigne (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm only reading books for my classes unfortunately. I used to never understand how people didn't have time for leisure reading while in college, as I did my first two years, but the stress is real at the end of your degree.

I don't really have the motivation to read anything at this point.


----------



## Kalle (Oct 11, 2018)

For my foreign lit class: _Los de Abajo_, by Mariano Azuela.

Also, Nagabe's manga series _The Girl From the Other Side: Si?il, a R?n_.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 13, 2018)

Soigne said:


> I'm only reading books for my classes unfortunately. I used to never understand how people didn't have time for leisure reading while in college, as I did my first two years, but the stress is real at the end of your degree.
> 
> I don't really have the motivation to read anything at this point.



Yup, that was me by the end of my last semester in university. In high school I used to easily finish a book in less than a week. Especially if it was a fiction book.Now, it takes me a month to finish one measly fiction book or 3 months to finish a nonfiction book. 

This is going to sound weird, but keep fighting for your love of reading. Don't lose it like I did.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Oct 15, 2018)

_Turning Germans Into Texans: World War I and the Assimilation and Survival of German Culture in Texas, 1900-1930_ by Matthew Tippens. Reading it to help aid my thesis.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)

Finished that poetry book now and it was good, wouldn't had hurt to see more like 60s poetry stuff in it though ^^ Started on _Conversations with Americans: Testimony from 32 Vietnam Veterans_ by Mark Lane. Really interesting!


----------



## loglady (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm so bad at keeping up with my reading but I'm trying to read more. I love Russian literature, so naturally, Anna Karenina is first on my list. I wish I knew Russian so I could read it in the language, I think that would make the experience nicer for me. I only know the alphabet.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm so happy people read lol! I love classic literature! They're usually the books that english classes require you to read in high school. Unfortunately, I didn't really like a lot of the book my school choose but that didn't make me hate the genre entirely. Will be reading Jane Eyre soon.


----------



## Hai (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm currently reading "Under My Skin" by A.E. Dooland. It's about a trans/nonbinary character.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2018)

Currently on _Seducing the Demon: writing for my life _ by Erica Jong. It's alright, sometimes just a bit too much dropping names and details about the same stuff for 50 pages but I guess if you like her it can be interesting.


----------



## piske (Oct 21, 2018)

i purchased _I'll be Gone in the Dark_ by Michelle McNamara, but it's been sitting on my work desk untouched... i'd like to start it soon


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Currently on _Seducing the Demon: writing for my life _ by Erica Jong. It's alright, sometimes just a bit too much dropping names and details about the same stuff for 50 pages but I guess if you like her it can be interesting.



Okay finished today during break. Must say it was pretty boring really, it was basically "lol kids don't do this" and her parent/grandparent experiences.. like okay couldn't care less. It had some interesting episodes but honestly unless you are a superfan of hers don't bother.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm three quarters into Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea by Jules Verne and it's honestly amazing. Can be a bit jarring to my tastes though so when it bores me I stop and read a graphic novel becuase those are short to read and most I've read are awesome. Since I've begun 20 Thousand Leagues, I've read The Becker Heritage, Persepolis, Maus and a The Picture of Dorian Gray adaptation.


----------



## Zane (Oct 22, 2018)

Rereading Misery after rereading The Tommyknockers for like the fourth time, I really need some new books hahahah


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2018)

Started on _The Second Sex_ by Simone de Beauvoir last night. Really interesting so far, and creepily current even today with all the conservative views surfacing.


----------



## rianne (Nov 22, 2018)

_Kitchen Confidential: Adventures in the Culinary Underbelly_ by Anthony Bourdain. I got it for a dollar months before he passed and I'm hoping I can get through it. I've been putting it off for obvious reasons. . .


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 22, 2018)

I have _The Girl from the Other Side_ series to read and _Stars Bleed_ sitting around.
The latter's a large read, so I'm not sure when I'm going to pick it up.


----------



## fwn (Nov 24, 2018)

--


----------



## dedenne (Nov 25, 2018)

a place called here by cecilia ahern


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 31, 2018)

I’m about halfway through Little Women! I’ve been wanting to read it for awhile, but I’m only just now getting around to it. I’m really enjoying it.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 1, 2019)

I recently started reading Shadow of the Fox by Julie Kagawa. I was in the mood for a lighter read after finishing several classics in a row, and this book seems interesting. It's the first book in a young adult series about Japanese yokai and samurai. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

Reading a book about Vietnam and the Vietnam war, sort of an anthology with different chapters about the subjects by different authors.. really interesting!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Reading a book about Vietnam and the Vietnam war, sort of an anthology with different chapters about the subjects by different authors.. really interesting!



Ooh that sounds cool, what's the title/author?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ooh that sounds cool, what's the title/author?



No idea about if it ever got translated but the Swedish title is 'T?lamodets Triumf' or something. And there are several authors so idk what one to search for really.


----------



## Moon Witch (Jan 1, 2019)

i'm about halfway through re-reading the shining by stephen king


----------



## chamsae (Jan 3, 2019)

silmarillion!!! my mom got me the illustrated edition as an early birthday gift and im just getting started reading it. its been ages since i read silmarillion and ive never read it in polish so im very excited


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 3, 2019)

I finished Little Women! I thought some of the moralizing got in the way of the narrative during the second half, but since Alcott basically admits through her characters that she considers morality tales important, I?m not surprised haha. I also misremembered the Friends episode and thought that 



Spoiler:  I?ll just tag this in case



_Jo_ died, not Beth, so up until it became really obvious Beth was going to die I was thinking Jo was going to die and frail Beth would marry Laurie lmao.



Overall, though, it was an enjoyable read.


----------



## Peter (Jan 5, 2019)

a bad habit but reading two books atm: Swing Time by Zadie Smith, and Sapiens by Yuval Noah Harari.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

The movie was announced so I'm re-reading Artemis Fowl.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 5, 2019)

I started The Miseducation of Cameron Post today. I bought the book a few months ago but hadn’t gotten the chance to read it until now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2019)

Some book that was actually a speech by Fidel Castro, really good. I'll see if I can find the English title if it was ever translate, I have it in Swedish so.. yeet. Finished it just yesterday so I'll see what book is next in my mess lol

History Will Absolve Me.. there it is.. too hidden in articles lol


----------



## Sinmenon (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm re-reading Dracula. I pretty much do that once every five years, and every time it is a different experience.


----------



## Kikkoman (Jan 12, 2019)

the red queen!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2019)

_The Dissolution of the Colonial Empires _ by Franz Ansprenger. I think that's the title at least, lol... Thiccc but interesting.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 20, 2019)

I just finished Shadow of the Fox, a young adult novel about Japanese yokai, samurai and shinobi. I have to say that it fulfilled my expectations as a light but entertaining read. It's the first in a trilogy, so I will be looking out for the next two books when they come out.

Next, I'm going to start reading The Cure for Dreaming by Cat Winters. I picked it up on a whim and hope it will be good. It's about a young female suffragist in the Victorian era who is subjected to hypnosis by her father to 'cure' her of her disobediance.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 20, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> Next, I'm going to start reading The Cure for Dreaming by Cat Winters. I picked it up on a whim and hope it will be good. It's about a young female suffragist in the Victorian era who is subjected to hypnosis by her father to 'cure' her of her disobediance.



This sounds really interesting! Can you post your impression of it when you’re done?


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 20, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> This sounds really interesting! Can you post your impression of it when you’re done?



Absolutely! I'll be sure to share as soon as I'm done.


----------



## Roobi (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm reading a lot of Terry Pratchett's Discworld series lately, in between other stuff. At the moment it's Moving Pictures, tough I don't read as much as I would like to these days.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 21, 2019)

Just finished Nina LaCour’s We Are Okay. I went into it knowing nothing other than the summary on the inside cover and that it was classified as LGBT. I started out unsure about it, but in the need, I really really liked it. Definitely worth picking up if you’re interested in themes of loss and identity.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2019)

_Sword of Destiny_ by Andrzej Sapkowski. Bk #2 in _The Witcher_ series - hoping it's as good as the first was.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 22, 2019)

Right now I'm reading a few articles from _The Advocate of Peace_, which was the journal of the American Peace Society.


----------



## duckykate (Jan 22, 2019)

the communist manifesto


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 28, 2019)

Currently reading a few scattered articles by "The Vigilante" group. Stark nativism at its finest.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Feb 1, 2019)

ok I didn't think I'd find the reading thread, anyway, I'm currently reading The Wicked King. :')


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2019)

_Pop Kids_ by Davey Havok. About 70% through it and I keep going between loving and hating it.


----------



## mlacroix (Feb 2, 2019)

Just finished the Book Thief, moving onto a new book called Recipe for Hate!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)

Finished that book by Franz Ansprenger, so probably starting on One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest soon :3


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Finished that book by Franz Ansprenger, so probably starting on One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest soon :3



One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest was as excellent book. I loved the way it captured the inner workings of the mind. I hope you enjoy it.

One thing to note: It is very much a product of it's time, so the unapologetic racism can take some getting used to.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest was as excellent book. I loved the way it captured the inner workings of the mind. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> One thing to note: It is very much a product of it's time, so the unapologetic racism can take some getting used to.



Eh honestly I prefer if whatever media is indeed a product of its time and not ruined by self-censoring or stuff. Times were different and we can only learn.


----------



## leerie (Feb 2, 2019)

i'm currently rereading 'aristotle and dante discover the secrets of the universe' by benjamin alire saenz!! it's such a wonderful, emotional book and i'm so excited for the sequel!


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Eh honestly I prefer if whatever media is indeed a product of its time and not ruined by self-censoring or stuff. Times were different and we can only learn.



That is very true. I read a lot of classic literature so I'm used to it, and agree with you. But there are a lot of people who are sensitive to that kind of thing, so I always feel it's worth mentioning.

But seriously, it was a really good book. I saw the movie recently and it didn't even come close to doing the book justice. It skipped over all the great mental imagery.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> That is very true. I read a lot of classic literature so I'm used to it, and agree with you. But there are a lot of people who are sensitive to that kind of thing, so I always feel it's worth mentioning.
> 
> But seriously, it was a really good book. I saw the movie recently and it didn't even come close to doing the book justice. It skipped over all the great mental imagery.



Yeah but those people need to learn and read their history. I mean if you're not mature to deal with things maybe you should not read it either, imo. People are way too sensitive and as long as people are not depicting the same just to provoke them, eh. I mean stuff are products of its time and those were the times. No need to cut stuff or get down on your knees begging to sensitive tumblrinas.

Anyway, I saw like half of the movie in high school and yeah I can imagine the book is better.


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2019)

_Countess Dracula: Life and Times of Elisabeth Bathory, the Blood Countess_ by Tony Thorne. I've been working on a project for a few years where one of the main cast is linked to Bathory. Somehow some internet research turned into buying a book on her. This totally isn't just another means of procrastination, nope!


----------



## joombo (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm reading The Martian by Andy Weir. It's awesome!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 13, 2019)

my genetics textbook


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 13, 2019)

A unicorn book that gives life advice


----------



## Aquasplash (Feb 13, 2019)

Right now, reading this thread.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 15, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> Next, I'm going to start reading The Cure for Dreaming by Cat Winters. I picked it up on a whim and hope it will be good. It's about a young female suffragist in the Victorian era who is subjected to hypnosis by her father to 'cure' her of her disobediance.



I just finished this book and I really enjoyed it. The author does a magnificent job of creating an atmosphere and imagery that pulled me in from the very first page. There were old photographs and quotes at the beginning of most of the chapters that also helped capture the era and the women's suffragist movement. And at the end of the book, she even gives a brief listing of important milestones for women's suffrage. I could tell she had really done her research and the portrayal of the time period felt accurate.

The hypnotism itself leads the book to have more of a fantasical nature with the visions the main character sees after she undergoes the 'treatment'. All of this adds interest without asking you to go too far in suspending your disbelief. The world is at the same time realistic and magical.

Without giving spoilers, I was also very happy with the ending. I felt it to be appropriate.

I was able to read the first chapter of the author's next book at the end and it hooked me right away again. I'm definitely going to look for more of her books in the future.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm reading _One Minute To Midnight_ which tells the story of the Cuban Missile Crisis from 1962 which was probably the closest the world came to a nuclear war.I like that this book tells the story from the American,Soviet and Cuban points of view.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 20, 2019)

I've had Phantom of the Opera on the brain a lot lately, so I've decided to re-read it. Sadly, I now have yet another new town theme idea based on the story.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 20, 2019)

Twilight eclipse~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2019)

Miahela said:


> I often read the book The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho. It is a philosophical book which tells on how the destiny of a shepherd boy who was happy with the ' joys of carefree wandering' move on towards a treasure. The story can be realated very well with any one's life. If you are someone who wanted to or in the process of accomplishing some goal in your life you should definitely read this book. It tells of how one is attracted towards a goal through the concept of 'begginer's luck'. At the fisrt phase of journey everyone has a luck and gets enthusiasm but later on each step becomes tougher and tougher. There will be times when you get other easier opportunities and you may feel like stop moving but the only way to success is not waiting until you reach it. The concepts like ‘the soul of the world' and ‘maktub' tells one about the real life and makes one realize about the reasons of existence about every little thing in the world.



I've read it, and many of his other books. Sadly I think it's pretty weak because it basically tells you everything on the back and it can be incredibly cheese at points. I mean it's good as fantasy but I don't think I could use it as a life guide or such. I get your point though, maybe it can reach some not too 'destroyed'.

I did like The Witch of Portobello, and Eleven Minutes though, those were real good. Really curious about his 'Hippie' now as well.

(Don't read Aleph though whatever anyone does, it's probably his least good book lol). Adultery was okay but it was pretty meh and too much searching for solutions blah blah. Also his very two first works not counting The pilgrimage would be interesting as well.


----------



## easpa (Feb 28, 2019)

Right now I'm reading Elite Schooling and Social Inequality: Privilege and Power in Ireland's Top Private Schools by Aline Courtois. Thinking of writing my capstone essay on something to do with education policy so I'm trying to work on putting a reading list together for that. It's all very dull :x


----------



## princepoke (Feb 28, 2019)

im currently reading In God We Doubt
ive also been looking for a copy of my fav book from before that my mother lent out and never returned, but I found out recently that its only sold in India, where I first bought it over 6 or so years ago ;;;;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Currently reading the All Souls trilogy. It's very interesting. It's like if Practical Magic and Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles had a baby. I'm not in love with it but it's an interesting read for sure.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 28, 2019)

currently reading To Kill A Mockingbird.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 28, 2019)

Currently reading through _Thirteen Days: A Memoir of the Cuban Missile Crisis_ by Robert F. Kennedy. Fascinating insight to the crisis from an American point of view. It's almost frightening how one slip up on either side could have resulted in the collapse of civilization as we know it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2019)

Giving up on 'cuckoo's nest for now, honestly it's just a bunch of fillers and you have to wait like 100 pages to really get going :/

anyways, read the play _Canto of the Lusitanian Bogey_ by Peter Weiss recently, and I enjoyed it (political play about the Portuguese colonization of Angola).


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2019)

_Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_

been wanting to read this for some time and boiiiii tisgreat


----------



## Giddy (Mar 9, 2019)

I recently finished a book called 'Confessions of a murder suspect' by James Patterson. 
I've read it before and still find it really interesting, and there are other books after it that I might get into. 

I'm also gonna start reading: 'Worker's tales - socioalist fairy tales, fables and allegories from Great Britain' 
And a book of Haiku~


----------



## Milatea (Mar 9, 2019)

I've recently started reading _Into The Water_ by Paula Hawkins and so far it's really good. There's suicides, there's murders, and there's an odd obsession with a river - which really makes the river seem like a character on its own. Kudos to Paula Hawkins for creating a creepy yet fascinating atmosphere in this book.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm currently rereading "Twelfth Night"


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm reading Crooked Kingdom by Leigh Bardugo. This duology really isn't the masterpiece I was led to believe that it was. But of course I still have to finish it.


----------



## dimicrow (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm reading _Everything, Everything_ by _Nicola Yoon_. I'm a sucker for romance and this story is so sweet <3 I've watched the movie first which is rare, I guess I did it backwards this time


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 23, 2019)

Yesterday, I finished my re-reading of Phantom of the Opera. It's rare for me to re-read books because I have a list a mile long of new books I want to read, but I'm glad I picked it up again. I was definitely in the mood for it.

I was reminded of so many things that I'd forgotten over the years. Little details, like how the Phantom's mask is a full black mask in the book, rather than the iconic partial white mask. Bigger details, like the role of the Persian, who tends to get cut from most stage and screen renditions. And I was reminded once again of why I really don't like the character of Raoul at all. All he does is whine and stalk and harrass Christine, but never listens to a word she says. He's utterly useless and does nothing but complicate matters, and yet he gets rewarded at the end.

Now, I have to decide what I want to read next.


----------



## joey ^_^ (Mar 23, 2019)

I've postponed finishing The Traveling Cat Chronicles by Hiro Arikawa until i feel like i'm Ready to let the story end so that's, ,,, probably never

Currently I'm reading Ordinary World by Jose Arguelles and it's a pretty good collection of speculative fiction! I like that all the stories are set in my country too


----------



## Bcat (Mar 23, 2019)

About halfway through a game of thrones


----------



## lucylives (Mar 23, 2019)

My current read is Stargirl, i haven't finished it but already in love with it so much aghh <3


----------



## Milleram (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm currently reading _The Silver Eyes_, the first of three FNaF books written by Scott Cawthon and Kira Breed-Wrisley. I started reading it just out of curiosity; I've played all the games and I wanted to see how the books compare. I'm actually enjoying it so far! c: The writing isn't amazing or anything, but it's still well-paced and entertaining. c:


----------



## yocxlin (Mar 23, 2019)

I’m currently reading Kafka On The Shore by Haruki Murakami and I find it very interesting. I think after im done I’ll read Veronica Decides To Die by Paulo Coelho


----------



## Soigne (Mar 24, 2019)

Pride and Prejudice for my Jane Austen class.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2019)

finished fear and loathing in las vegas.. whoa dude that end was just trippy and confusing lol..

started on 'surrounded by idiots' and its really interesting if you're into people and their behaviours and why

- - - Post Merge - - -

finished fear and loathing in las vegas.. whoa dude that end was just trippy and confusing lol..

started on 'surrounded by idiots' and its really interesting if you're into people and their behaviours and why


----------



## HettiePon (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm currently reading Small Gods by Terry Pratchett..One of my favorite writers! He just has a great way describing things. I also really love The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho. Both I highly recommend if you're in to really descriptive books. I find it very easy to get lost in the worlds they write. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lucylives said:


> My current read is Stargirl, i haven't finished it but already in love with it so much aghh <3



I LOVED this book! Loved everything about it, especially the beginning. It hooked me immediately!


----------



## dedenne (Mar 31, 2019)

im reading satellite by nick lake. the idea is really interesting and its the quickest ive been reading a book tbh (if that makes sense)


----------



## Zane (Mar 31, 2019)

Four Past Midnight, the two stories I've read out of it so far started out really good and got so stupid and ridiculous towards the end, like full-out unsatisfying. Gonna finish the whole thing though LoL


----------



## catsoup (Mar 31, 2019)

i'm currently re-reading bladerunner/do androids dream of electric sheep by philip k. dick


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

did a readathon yesterday and only finished 1 book, im severely disappointed with myself.

anyways umm, im reading mark of athena right now!!


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 2, 2019)

My boss, one of my coworkers, and I have vastly different reading tastes, so we are doing a book club where each of us has to read a book the other two have picked out. Currently, we are reading a trashy regency-era romance novel that our boss picked out. It's scandalous, and while it's pretty funny to make fun of, I don't believe I will be actively seeking out any more of these to read. Not really my style.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

Just finished Mark of Athena, and im quite exhausted with fantasy right now, so im not delving in to the 4th book yet

But i am reading (or gonna read) Everyday by David Levithan, and i plan to double read it with House of Hades (whenever the fantasy exhaustion starts to leave)


----------



## PokeTown (Apr 2, 2019)

Well... Technically I'm re-reading it for the fifth time but, I'm currently reading Harry Potter And The Chamber Of Secrets.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 2, 2019)

I've started reading The Portrait of a Lady by Henry James.  It's a story I've been interested in for a while.  I tried to watch the Nicole Kidman movie a couple of times many years ago, but I always fell asleep at the same part.  But I know I can make it through the book no matter how long it takes, and I'm finally feeling ready to tackle it.  I hope it's good.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2019)

The Aesthetics of Resistance, book 2 by Peter Weiss. Really good series and I hope I can get book 3 sometime as well.


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 6, 2019)

The Astonishing Colour of After by Emily X.R. Pan. Read about 50 pages the day I got it then put it down for a couple weeks. Hoping to get back into it later today


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

right now, im reading City of Bones by Cassandra Clare, because my sister recommended it to me, i really like the story so far <3



Kevinnn said:


> The Astonishing Colour of After by Emily X.R. Pan. Read about 50 pages the day I got it then put it down for a couple weeks. Hoping to get back into it later today



I've been meaning to read this book, i want to pick it up, but then again, i have a bookshelf full of unread books that i have to get to, so im still debating whether to get it or not.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 8, 2019)

I love the Mortal Instruments series. I can't wait for the Red Scrolls of Magic to come out tomorrow. Magnus is the best.

Right now I am reading A Darkling Plain by Phillip Reeve. Mortal Engines becomes a movie and I go "That looks interesting, I'll read the books." This is also why I read Game of Thrones and The Hunger Games. I tend to like the books more than the movies.

Though I love the Artemis Fowl series and I am excited to see how the movie about the first book will be.


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 8, 2019)

Twilight eclipse by Stephenie Meyer


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

TykiButterfree said:


> I love the Mortal Instruments series. I can't wait for the Red Scrolls of Magic to come out tomorrow. Magnus is the best.
> 
> Right now I am reading A Darkling Plain by Phillip Reeve. Mortal Engines becomes a movie and I go "That looks interesting, I'll read the books." This is also why I read Game of Thrones and The Hunger Games. I tend to like the books more than the movies.
> 
> Though I love the Artemis Fowl series and I am excited to see how the movie about the first book will be.



A ton of people really like Magnus, i dont quite understand yet. Maybe once i get further into the series i'll start to love him as well.

Oh and i actually got the first book of Artemis Fowl, cause a lot of people are raving over it and because Disney was releasing a movie, so i wanted to get it.



Eevee23 said:


> Twilight eclipse by Stephenie Meyer



Ah yes Twilight, the book i've been meaning to get to, but never do.


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 8, 2019)

Norwegian Wood by Murakami. Actually just finished it, made me cry.


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 8, 2019)

lucylives said:


> A ton of people really like Magnus, i dont quite understand yet. Maybe once i get further into the series i'll start to love him as well.
> 
> Oh and i actually got the first book of Artemis Fowl, cause a lot of people are raving over it and because Disney was releasing a movie, so i wanted to get it.
> 
> ...



It’s really good you should give it ago~


----------



## funkybum (Apr 8, 2019)

Currently reading Sourcery by Terry Pratchett! Second book I am reading from his Discworld series, and really liking it so far!  Read Thud! before this, so I'm doing a totally random order...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2019)

Aerate said:


> Norwegian Wood by Murakami. Actually just finished it, made me cry.



Ahh yes so good. Also the movie was actually really good too.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

Just finished Elevation by Stephen King, i really liked it, first book i ever read from Stephen King


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 10, 2019)

lucylives said:


> A ton of people really like Magnus, i dont quite understand yet. Maybe once i get further into the series i'll start to love him as well.
> 
> Oh and i actually got the first book of Artemis Fowl, cause a lot of people are raving over it and because Disney was releasing a movie, so i wanted to get it.
> 
> ...


My favorite book for Artemis Fowl is The Time Paradox. There are two Artemises in this book and it is funny to watch them argue with each other. lol


----------



## piske (Apr 11, 2019)

Beginning _Yes, Please_ by Amy Poehler!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm reading Everyday by David Levithan, im nearly done and i plan on reading 'IT' alongside city of ashes once im done with everyday


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 14, 2019)

jojo's bizzare adventure: stardust crusaders vol 6 & hunter x hunter vol 2

i literally cant read normal books theyre so boring to me


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm reading "Wake Island Pilot: A World War II Memoir" by John F. McKinney. It's an interesting recollection by a Marine pilot's time in Japanese prisoner of war camps throughout the war.


----------



## duckvely (Apr 15, 2019)

The Fever Code by James Dashner, dropped the series for a couple years D:


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 16, 2019)

I am reading this thread! Jk, the last thing I read was a programming book for Java. Before that, I was reading Konosuba LN.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 16, 2019)

shell by paula rawsthorne


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 17, 2019)

Just finished up "The Veiled Sun: From Auschwitz to New Beginnings" by Paul Schaffer.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 17, 2019)

About half way through House of Leaves by Mark Danielewski.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Apr 17, 2019)

I just finished reading The Book Thief, and the ending was so sad.


----------



## Giddy (Apr 18, 2019)

Currently reading 'The Doldrums and the Helmsley Curse'  by Nicholas Gannon


----------



## amai (Apr 18, 2019)

ive been reading les miserables for sooo looong


----------



## chocopug (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm currently reading The Plague Charmer by Karen Maitland. It's really good.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 18, 2019)

a clash of kings


----------



## Starrynight44 (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm reading the new Warriors series the broken code by Erin hunter, So far its lived up to my expectations.


----------



## BeardosFangirl (Apr 19, 2019)

Strawberryllama said:


> I just finished reading The Book Thief, and the ending was so sad.



I could not get into that book. The writing style was just offputting. 

I picked up a copy of The Kiss Quotient, thinking it was just another textbook romance novel. Well, turns out its basically erotica. I'm not sure if I should keep reading or exchange it for something else when I go back to the library tomorrow. 

Anyone else doing the Goodreads challenge this year?


----------



## chocopug (Apr 26, 2019)

I just finished reading The Perfect Child by Lucinda Berry, which was great. I'm not sure what to read next, I'll have to dig through my huge pile of unread books and see what jumps out.



BeardosFangirl said:


> Anyone else doing the Goodreads challenge this year?



I am! I do it every year  This year my goal is 50 books.


----------



## partangel (Apr 26, 2019)

momo by michael ende!


----------



## dedenne (Apr 26, 2019)

Refugee by Alan gratz


----------



## petaltail (Apr 26, 2019)

currently i'm reading pet sematary! i've wanted to read it for ages but i don't get into reading that often nowadays so it took a while for me to pick it up properly lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2019)

Started on some book originally from the 1940s called "Navaho Witchcraft".. i basically just read the preface/intro last night but seems interesting :3

should be said tho all you sensitive tumblr people the language is a child of its time should you ever come across it. this edition is from the 1970s so  they might have updated it, no idea tbh


----------



## Candyland791 (May 3, 2019)

Anne of Green Gables. I just started it but it's really interesting and a great book!


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2019)

I've been reading Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban, I didn't read the Harry Potter books as a kid so I've been getting into them recently in my early adulthood, I was worried that since they are kids books that I wouldn't be able to get into them but they're still surprisingly gripping even reading them as an adult.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 5, 2019)

I’m reading Acid Dreams The Complete Social History of LSD: The CIA, the Sixties, and Beyond


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 5, 2019)

I?m reading Acid Dreams The Complete Social History of LSD: The CIA, the Sixties, and Beyond


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2019)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I’m reading Acid Dreams The Complete Social History of LSD: The CIA, the Sixties, and Beyond



Bruh can you send me that..sounds actually really interesting.

Also now that I read further into that book I mentioned above, first half was pretty dry because it was basically about his methods and conducting of research so took a while for it to get really interesting ngl

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I?m reading Acid Dreams The Complete Social History of LSD: The CIA, the Sixties, and Beyond



Bruh can you send me that..sounds actually really interesting.

Also now that I read further into that book I mentioned above, first half was pretty dry because it was basically about his methods and conducting of research so took a while for it to get really interesting ngl


----------



## mnm (May 11, 2019)

Finally reading the Matched trilogy, and am now on the final one, Reached. Crossed, the second one, was enjoyable but kind of a weird premise and it was paced strangely. I really liked the first book though, and apparently the third book is supposed to be really good as well, but I haven't gotten around to reading it yet.


----------



## moonbyu (May 11, 2019)

I'm reading The Outsiders, and it's really interesting!


----------



## Burumun (May 11, 2019)

I'm reading a physical copy of Hag-Seed by Margaret Atwood, and The Paper Magician by Charlie N. Holmberg on my phone.


----------



## dedenne (May 12, 2019)

just finished scarecrow by danny weston. didnt want to read it at first but it was actually really good


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

I should be reading "Hernani" by Victor Hugo for school but... it's boring as hell and I have more important matters to deal with, such as... playing video games or sleeping.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2019)

Finished that nahavo witchcraft book and while it was interesting the first half of the book was basically the author's conduct of research and its method so it was pretty boring, but second half was def worth a read if anything.

started on "people of the blue water" (about the walapai and havasupai) by flora gregg illif.. again a child of its time so warning those of you who are sensitive.

interesting and way be written than the navaho book though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finished that nahavo witchcraft book and while it was interesting the first half of the book was basically the author's conduct of research and its method so it was pretty boring, but second half was def worth a read if anything.

started on "people of the blue water" (about the walapai and havasupai) by flora gregg illif.. again a child of its time so warning those of you who are sensitive.

interesting and way be written than the navaho book though.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 21, 2019)

Going to start reading the Divergent series again~

I really love the series, and I can't wait to start reading again c:​


----------



## dedenne (May 25, 2019)

the extinction trials by s.m wilson
edit: im now reading there will be lies by nick lake


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 7, 2019)

Picked up The Meaning of Birds earlier today but wound up returning it. Idk if it’s because it’s YA and I’m just not a kid anymore, so I’m missing something here, but I thought the dialogue between characters was so unrealistic (and awful tbh) to the point that it was distracting. I’m pretty disappointed tbh, the premise seemed promising and the cover art is really nice.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 7, 2019)

A Storm of Swords


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 7, 2019)

Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark

I read it annually around halloween, but the new movie trailers have made me itch to read it sooner.


----------



## succulents (Jun 8, 2019)

i'm currently reading george rr martin's a song of ice and fire, which should keep me busy for the next couple months or so.


----------



## dedenne (Jun 10, 2019)

finished reading the first manga of danganronpa
just started rwby
am still reading there will be lies


----------



## dedenne (Jun 18, 2019)

Dedenne2 said:


> finished reading the first manga of danganronpa
> just started rwby
> am still reading there will be lies



now also reading animal farm by george orwell

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dedenne2 said:


> finished reading the first manga of danganronpa
> just started rwby
> am still reading there will be lies



now also reading animal farm by george orwell


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 19, 2019)

_Ghosts_ by Raina Telgemeier.


----------



## Michae1 (Jun 19, 2019)

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. I've always wanted to read it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dedenne2 said:


> now also reading animal farm by george orwell
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I LOVED Animal Farm! I liked it a lot more than 1984


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 19, 2019)

Game of Thrones! The first book in the series :')


----------



## Michae1 (Jun 20, 2019)

deerprongs said:


> Game of Thrones! The first book in the series :')


How is it? I have the audiobook but I’ve never been able to get into it.


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 20, 2019)

Michae1 said:


> How is it? I have the audiobook but I’ve never been able to get into it.



It's great! I'm really enjoying it. Then again, I do love gritty fantasy stories, so I mean that probably helps. The writing is wonderful; it's definitely better to experience in physical book form rather than audiobook, but if you already have the audiobook, I recommend giving it another try! It starts out a little slow, but the short buildup is worth it!


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 20, 2019)

Cat?s Cradle, but not really since AC has taken over my life.


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 21, 2019)

My current reading is ?Astrophysics for people in a hurry? by Neil degreased Tyson. Really cool read, I like it a lot!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I meant neil degrasse tyson lolol


----------



## BeardosFangirl (Jun 22, 2019)

28 Barbary Lane by Armistead Maupin and The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson. 

Am reading them both for Pride Month.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Finished that nahavo witchcraft book and while it was interesting the first half of the book was basically the author's conduct of research and its method so it was pretty boring, but second half was def worth a read if anything.
> 
> started on "people of the blue water" (about the walapai and havasupai) by flora gregg illif.. again a child of its time so warning those of you who are sensitive.
> 
> interesting and way be written than the navaho book though.



Finished this and I really liked it, and while i don't have a problem with the language and not offended others might just just pointing it out to all the sensitive persons nowadays.

probs gonna start on "one-dimensional man" by herbert marcuse now. damn i need to finish all my books i have lying around lol


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 23, 2019)

It's technically not a book, it's a kinetic visual novel (which means that it runs in a video game engine but basically all you do is read so it's almost like a book), but I started reading Umineko: When Seagulls Cry recently. It's so good, but it's also very long.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 24, 2019)

_The Baby-sitters Club: Kristy's Great Idea._

I've just been reading teen graphic novels lately.


----------



## Liability (Jun 24, 2019)

currently reading _The Great Gatsby_, and when i'm finished, i'm going to start _Pax_


----------



## gaydani (Jun 25, 2019)

I have 1984 and Animal Farm by George Orwell should probably start reading them lol


----------



## BeardosFangirl (Jun 25, 2019)

Liability said:


> currently reading _The Great Gatsby_, and when i'm finished, i'm going to start _Pax_



Oh, I love Gatsby. It's one of my favorites. 

Today, I'm picking up _Sawkill Girls_ and _Trans Mission: My Quest to Grow a Beard_ from the library.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 25, 2019)

gaydani said:


> I have 1984 and Animal Farm by George Orwell should probably start reading them lol



I love 1984 and Animal Farm, especially Animal Farm.  You should definitely give them a try.

Well, I FINALLY finished reading The Portrait of a Lady.  It was a long journey, but I made it.  It wasn't a bad book, but I wouldn't rave over it either.  I'm glad I finally read it because I feel like I accomplished something, though.  I see now why I couldn't stay awake during the movie, either.  The book is literally nothing but people talking...that's it.  They're sitting in one drawing room or another, just talking.  Nothing actually happens or if it does, the author doesn't show us, he tells us by having the characters discuss it.  I don't know why anyone thought this would make a good movie.  It's fine for a book, but definitely not movie material.

Next, I've decided to read Crime and Punishment.  It's another book that's been sitting on my shelf for a while, and watching the latest season of Bungo Stray Dogs has inspired me to finally pick it up and see what it's all about.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Catch-22, just finished 
picked it up because it was on a school reading list and I've gotta say it's probably my new favorite book, I really enjoy the stark contrast between the seriousness and humor prevalent through the book


----------



## oath2order (Jun 26, 2019)

Just picked up How to Invent Everything.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 28, 2019)

_The Baby-Sitters Club: Mary Anne Saves The Day_.


----------



## La034 (Jun 28, 2019)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Book #2 of Phantom Blood.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 2, 2019)

_Funny Girl._


----------



## joombo (Jul 3, 2019)

I am currently reading "Foundation" by Isaac Asimov. This is the first book in the foundation series.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 3, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _Funny Girl._



Along with this book, I'm also reading _Mommie Dearest_ by Christina Crawford. I've started on it a couple weeks ago, but I decided to continue reading it again today.


----------



## Blalock7 (Jul 10, 2019)

Currently reading Game Changers by Dave Asprey


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2019)

Finished that _One-Dimensional Man_ and it was interesting what I could grasp from it, but it was very academically written on at least uni level, and probably would have made more sense in such a context in a philosophy class or stuff at some uni.

Started on _The Master and Margarita_ and the little I've read so far I really enjoy. Need me something easier fiction to my head now aha.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 17, 2019)

A compilation of HP Lovecraft's stories


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2019)

Took a break from the above and finished _Hippie_ by Paulo Coelho. Of course it was really good lol, even though it's very typical Coelho and the end was a bit obvious. Never the less anything he wrote is better than his _Aleph_ :|


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 28, 2019)

i recently finished reading ayoade on ayoade: a cinematic odyssey- it came out in 2014 and would recommend if you like richard ayoade! it’s really funny~  

he is baby


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2019)

_The Song of the Red Ruby_

Eventually found a copy of this earlier and I started on it too, really interesting so far and if you can find it read it!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm gonna read "Lassie Come-Home" as soon as my public library gets it sent. Rough collies are partially the reason to why I'll be reading this book.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 29, 2019)

warriors: the broken code
book 1, lost stars
it's super good so far!


----------



## dedenne (Jul 30, 2019)

lord of the flies by william golding


----------



## Reckoner (Jul 30, 2019)

A cookbook from the 1920s.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2019)

Reckoner said:


> A cookbook from the 1920s.



Ahh I love those old ones, we used to get them to the second hand store were I work practiced before and they had some interesting recipes aha.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 6, 2019)

I’m reading that was then this is now (because of school but its good.)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2019)

The Magic Misfits - The Second Story

good book fams

it was made by the dude who played count olaf in netflix original of lemony snicket's a series of unfortunate events
(Neil Patrick Harris)


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm 62% of the way through _A Clash of Kings_ by George R.R. Martin. I heard terrible things about this book (mostly due to it's slow pacing and its various gratuitous rape scenes) but as a whole I'm finding it to be a good read. It's been months since I've sat down with a book and enjoyed it this much.


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2019)

Tina said:


> I'm 62% of the way through _A Clash of Kings_ by George R.R. Martin. I heard terrible things about this book (mostly due to it's slow pacing and its various gratuitous rape scenes) but as a whole I'm finding it to be a good read. It's been months since I've sat down with a book and enjoyed it this much.



Finished this yesterday. Adored it. I love an author who isn't afraid to cross the lines that others won't. Wish I could start the sequel immediately but I'm not lugging that 973-page tome to Malta and back. I'll save it for when I get home. 

So instead I started reading _Red Dragon_ by Thomas Harris. I feel like I picked a bad time to read it. This is something I'd usually love but I really do prefer high fantasy at the moment. It was just sat there on my bedside table though so oh well. At least it'll fit in my tote bag.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2019)

Picked _The Master and Margarita_ back up again some days ago. I want to like it more than I do because it is hilarious, but it's pretty thick and has a bit too many characters to keep track of.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 12, 2019)

Currently jumping between _My Political Trial and Experience_ by Jeremiah A. O'Leary and _Astroball: The New Way to Win it All_ by Ben Reiter.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Picked _The Master and Margarita_ back up again some days ago. I want to like it more than I do because it is hilarious, but it's pretty thick and has a bit too many characters to keep track of.



Finished it, finally, eventually, damn in time. It was good, but pretty messy and a bit too thick for the matter. I enjoyed it what I got from it but I don't think I will re-read it any time soon.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 14, 2019)

About to finish Wuthering Heights for AP Lit. Heathcliff is god damn insane.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2019)

N e s s said:


> About to finish Wuthering Heights for AP Lit. Heathcliff is god damn insane.



Ohh I think I'm gonna read that in my lit class as well at some point aha.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Picked _The Master and Margarita_ back up again some days ago. I want to like it more than I do because it is hilarious, but it's pretty thick and has a bit too many characters to keep track of.



This is on my list to read. Been meaning to dig into Russian literature.

I started _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin yesterday. _Red Dragon_ by Thomas Harris is also in my currently reading pile, because it's a lot easier to carry around that a 1,000-page tome.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> This is on my list to read. Been meaning to dig into Russian literature.
> 
> I started _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin yesterday. _Red Dragon_ by Thomas Harris is also in my currently reading pile, because it's a lot easier to carry around that a 1,000-page tome.



Ah, hope you enjoy it 

Taking a break reading now til my lit class starts cause then I'll be reading like 24*7 lol..


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 25, 2019)

Treebell forums


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 28, 2019)

I finished up a collection of short stories by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle a bit earlier (_The Man from Archangel and other Tales of Adventure_), so now Im reading through a quick anthology of horror work put together by Alfred Hitchcock.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 28, 2019)

Rereading hunger games to get ready for the prequel


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)

Damned by Chuck Pahlanuik


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2019)

Currently reading "The Family" by Pa Chin for my Modern China class, and soon I'll be reading "The Hunchback of Notre Dame" by Victor Hugo for Music History. 

The former has been interesting so far, but the next book we're reading for the Modern China class is an in-depth look into Chinese communism, and I think it'll be more interesting.


----------



## Lynnea (Aug 28, 2019)

I just finished reading "The Shade of The Moon". I really recommend the whole series.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 28, 2019)

Currently reading the Scott Pilgrim series of graphic novels. I'm halfway through it so far, pretty awesome, glad I decided to check this series out. I normally don't like romance stories but this is an interesting enough take on the romance genre for me to not care, besides it's also an action and comedy series, and I love all the little references to gaming and music scattered across it. If this sounds like something that interests you, definitely give it a shot.

Also reading JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean, My Hero Academia and Miss Komi Is Bad At Communication on the side.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 28, 2019)

I finished "Lassie Come-Home" today and I must say, the way the characters speak are different compared to today. Overall, it was a good book and I wouldn't mind watching the movie version of it (the first one).


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm reading a nonfiction book called Lure of the Sinister. It's a historical overview of Satanism from the middle ages on. It's pretty wild.

On a lighter note, I'm also working my way through the Assassination Classroom manga.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 29, 2019)

i'm rereading persuasion (in work lol) it's my favourite austen novel


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 29, 2019)

Finishing off my re-read of Goblet of Fire. I adore Harry Potter, and I like to be around Deathly Hallows by Christmas because of the feel each book has. GoF is definitely a summer one, and Order of the Phoenix is late summer to me. I do feel bad though because JKR isn't a nice person.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 29, 2019)

Reading _Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde_ by Robert Louis Stevenson right now. About time I did.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2019)

Sneak peek reading _Waiting for Godot_ since we have to do it for class and I don't want to read it all at once just once.

Can I say it's the funniest **** I read in some time lol


----------



## jacex (Aug 31, 2019)

Well, apart from class material, I guess some literature works? Not anything that interesting recently, I guess I haven’t really been reading anything aside from what’s  necessary (oops)


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 31, 2019)

Training books for my puppy


----------



## bae-blade (Sep 2, 2019)

Currently reading _The Queen of the Tearling_ series by Erika Johansen. I’m on the second book of the trilogy, and would highly recommend it to anyone who likes fantasy/adventure!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Sep 2, 2019)

Currently reading through Alfred Hitchcock's "A Hearse of a Different Color."


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 7, 2019)

I just finished reading Crime and Punishment by Dostoevsky. I really enjoyed it. I like to read classic literature, but I admit sometimes it can feel like a chore. This book was not, though. The story and the characters were very engrossing. I've found that I really like Russian literature from this era.

I haven't decided what to read next. I guess I'll look over my bookshelves during the weekend and see what catches my eye.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2019)

literature class things. had to read Miss Julie and boy that was boring lol


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Sep 7, 2019)

Carry On by Rainbow Rowell.

It's not my usual kind of book, but the owners of my local book store were concerned about me burning myself out on heavy topics and academic reading, so they gave me it as a gift.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 7, 2019)

the merchant of venice.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 7, 2019)

_Behavioral Disorders_ from the Opposing Viewpoints  series.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 8, 2019)

"Brave New World" by Aldous Huxley.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 9, 2019)

Gone with the Wind


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 9, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Gone with the Wind



That's one of my favorite books! I hope you enjoy it.

I decided to pick up my copy of Edgar Allen Poe's complete works. I've owned it for over a decade and read random bits and pieces, but this time I'm going to read it cover to cover. It's over 1000 pages, so I'll be working on it for a while.


----------



## watercolorwish (Sep 11, 2019)

We have to read The Tempest for my senior english class and its sort of difficult to decode what they're saying but today i realized its basically just about a magical girl


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 13, 2019)

I’m starting to read wonder by R. J. Palacio


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2019)

Mostly boring literature handbooks for uni classes... Also gonna go thru Waiting for Godot again because my teacher sucks :^) She really does and I don't mind reading the actual literature but she really steers this thing to the wrong bend...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2019)

Started on _To The Lighthouse_ by Virginia Woolf, also for class. Did not expect to like it this much though, basically sat and read 100 pages right now aha.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 23, 2019)

I try to read one book a day ! If too busy, I try to read around 200-300 pages.  When I was in HS, I went through a "classics" phase, but never finished some of the ones I obtained. So, finishing those now before I start buying more. Today's is: Catch-22. 

Oh and I usually read one light read or children's book with my gf for fun, but since school has resumed we've been too busy. We stopped midway through The Tale of Despereaux, which is one of my all time favorites already !! Wish I had grown up with it !


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 27, 2019)

The Traitor Prince by C.J. Redwine.
I like Redwine's fantasy elements and world building,  and her villains have so much depth to them just like the heroes,  but I can't stand the "romantic" sections... And sadly, it feels like she ends her stories too abruptly, almost like she'd given herself a page limit when she started and then realized that she only had 20 pages left she could use. I'm hoping this one will be different in that regard... 
': D


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2019)

random poetry for class, alright stuff but the questions we have to answer is bit weird lol


----------



## Circus (Sep 28, 2019)

Just started re-reading the maze runner series. I've also been reading up on google how to multiply/add/subtract polynomials, but that's not really a book.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 28, 2019)

Six of Crows, I've never been a big fan of YA/Teen novels, but I picked it up since a friend recommended it to me and I'm really liking it so far.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 28, 2019)

I’m reading Garden of Shadows by V.C. Andrews. An elderly neighbor gifted me that series and tons of true crime books a long time ago, and I never got around to reading any !  
But there is always today !


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 28, 2019)

LottieandSoul said:


> Six of Crows, I've never been a big fan of YA/Teen novels, but I picked it up since a friend recommended it to me and I'm really liking it so far.



Personally, I loved that one, great choice!


----------



## Trundle (Oct 1, 2019)

Re-reading The Hobbit and then I'm going to try to read Lord of the Rings. Hopefully The Silmarillion after that.


----------



## MapleCake (Oct 1, 2019)

Haven't read anything today, but ive been keeping up with The Promised Neverland. It's so good! Waiting for a new attack on titan chapter too.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 2, 2019)

Nothing currently (I'm angry at the author of the last book I read, and have refused to read any more of her work unless her skill improves. She failed me three times in a row, so she's out)

Any of you guys have good suggestions? Preferably with no romance at all...


----------



## uwuzumakii (Oct 2, 2019)

I just got Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov at Barnes & Noble today.


----------



## chocopug (Oct 3, 2019)

I just finished reading Laura E Weymouth's The Light Between Worlds. It was heartbreaking. I liked it, but I preferred her newest book, A Treason Of Thorns, which I read not long ago.


----------



## rianne (Oct 3, 2019)

"Mariquita - Revisited." 

I wanted to read the original edition but it's only available at the library (used copies on Amazon are crazy expensive since it's out of print). So happy they released a revised version; I know this book is going to have a huge impact on me. It's such a culturally significant novel.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 30, 2019)

Just read _Digital Minimalism_ by Cal Newport. Very good book and I will definitely be taking some of the book's recommendations to heart.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 4, 2019)

I just finished reading "And Another Thing..." by Eoin Colfer. I'm glad it was a library book, because I didn't really care for it and would not have wanted to keep it.

Right now, I am reading "The Blythes Are Quoted" by L.M. Montgomery and just borrowed "Geisha: A Life" by Mineko Iwasaki. I'm looking forward to reading that.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 4, 2019)

Started reading The Rational Optimist. It’s good so far. Makes it hard to view the world in a negative light when you can see all the progress that has been made in the past 200 years.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2019)

Random things for class as usual. Right now part of the bibble, some Aenid songs, and Oedipus.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm reading a book called "Mao's China and the Cold War" by Chen Jian. It's for a book report and it's formatted a lot like a textbook, but it's actually really interesting. 

Too bad my level of focus is super low right now so I'm having a hard time getting myself to read it :,)


----------



## Bcat (Nov 9, 2019)

Pet Cemetary

- - - Post Merge - - -

my first Stephen King book


----------



## Imbri (Nov 9, 2019)

I finished "Geisha", which was very good. I'd certainly recommend it.

I returned it and checked out a couple more. The first one I'm reading is "Mistress of the Monarchy" by Allison Weir. It's a biography of Katherine Swynford.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 9, 2019)

The instructions on the back of this vegetable lasagne.

I can't see a freaking thing!

I'm going to have to take a pic, then zoom in. Who do they expect to read this? 
Ants?


----------



## Squidward (Nov 10, 2019)

Just finished Seven Brief Lessons on Physics by Carlo Rovelli the other day, I'd really like to read Norwegian Wood now but idk


----------



## joombo (Nov 12, 2019)

The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo by Taylor Jenkins Reed. I gave this book 5 stars. Evelyn was a fantastically fleshed out character and I was sad to leave her when I finished the book.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 12, 2019)

hag-seed by margaret atwood, find me by andre aciman, and a couple of other things for my thesis.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 12, 2019)

joombo said:


> The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo by Taylor Jenkins Reed. I gave this book 5 stars. Evelyn was a fantastically fleshed out character and I was sad to leave her when I finished the book.



I read this earlier this year. I couldn't put it down!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Currently reading Forever Red by Margaret Stohl. It’s based off Black Widow from the Marvel Universe.

So far it’s a biiit confusing, but I’m starting to really enjoy it! I’ve had this book (along with the sequel) for a pretty long time. So it’s about time I start reading them. c:​


----------



## Imbri (Nov 18, 2019)

I started "The Wife, the Maid, and the Mistress", but I didn't care for it. I'll return it early; I plan to take "Mistress of the Monarchy" back too, as I did finish that.

I read "A Man Lay Dead" by Ngaio Marsh and am waiting for the next book to come up.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2019)

_Straight Talk About Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder._

I think it's really interesting.


----------



## Squidward (Nov 21, 2019)

Siddhartha by Hesse, it's very thought-provoking and I really like it so far


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm currenlty reading the 5th book in the Harry Potter Series by J.K Rowling.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 21, 2019)

blood tracks by paula rawsthorne


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 21, 2019)

Medea!


----------



## Trundle (Nov 21, 2019)

I read _Deep Work_ by Cal Newport a week or two ago, now I'm reading _Your Happiness Was Hacked_ which is mildly alarmist but still a good read on the dangers of social media.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 21, 2019)

The Foxtel TV Guide.


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm currently reading Skyward and Mistborn by Brandon Sanderson! I read Skyward at home before bed and I'll read Mistborn when I'm on my lunch break at work. I'm not terribly far into either of them but so far I'm enjoying them!


----------



## BeardosFangirl (Nov 29, 2019)

Just finished reading Josh & Hazel's Guide to Not Dating by Christina Lauren. I'm on the wait list for Imaginary Friend by Stephen Chbosky.


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 3, 2019)

Lost & found - true tales of love and rescue from Battersea Dogs and cats home. With a foreword by Paul O Grady MBE


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 3, 2019)

Nearing the end of 1984. Next up- Rider on a Pale Horse.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Dec 5, 2019)

Recently started the Misterious Island by Jules Verne. His prose is always too good and I end up learning a bunch of new words, I love him. When I tire of him I take a little break and read one or a few short stories, those are my passion, from a variety of authors, the most recent are from Franz Kafka and Machado de Assis. (My passion are writers from before the 20th century, hehe) As of graphic novels, I love love love these also, I just finished A Tale of Sand, which was based off a lost script from Jim Henson, who you might know as the responsible for Labyrinth, the Dark Crystal, two excellent movies, and of course, the Muppets and Sesame Ville. Such a great artist and great story, I highly reccomend.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2019)

Still need to finish up that book about PTSD. In the meantime, though, I'm reading _The Catcher In The Rye_ for my English class.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

Not really anything for me. In one of the classes I help in (8th grade), they are reading The Giver and I have to read with them. :/ Honestly, I guess the plot is okay, just boring when that class has half of the kids being dumb and slamming the door to the walls and sticking pencils in their noses. Life is great.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2019)

I started a book called _Personality Disorders._ I haven't gotten so far into it yet, but I'm sure it'll be quite interesting.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

Need to start on some literature class stuff, need to read parts of Gulliver's Travels and the whole damn Robinson Crusoe. Welp.


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 7, 2019)

I read Bernhard Aichners book "Totenfrau". It's an autor from Austria so I guess you don't know him but his books are awesome!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

_Attempting_ to re-read the Food Wars manga. It's been so long since I've read it, I might actually need to start from the very beginning... >w>​


----------



## Tianna (Dec 7, 2019)

I?m reading a book on how to speak Mandarin. And for Christmas, I asked for two books by Mark Manson to read as well. So this?ll be funnn!


----------



## Imbri (Dec 7, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Need to start on some literature class stuff, need to read parts of Gulliver's Travels and the whole damn Robinson Crusoe. Welp.



Hmm, thinking back to my college days, I remember Gulliver's being okay, but Robinson Crusoe was a slog.


I started reading "My Dear Hamilton" by Stephanie Dray. It's okay, but not really grabbing me. Library book from Ngaio Marsh came up ("Vintage Murder"), so I may switch over to that.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 7, 2019)

I am still gradually working my way through the complete works of Edgar Allen Poe. I finished the poetry section fairly quickly. I was a bit disappointed with it. Other than the poems he is famous for, The Raven and Annabel Lee, there really wasn't anything outstanding. The majority of his other poems were directed towards special people in his life, and while I'm sure they meant something to those people, I don't feel like they translated well for a broader audience.

I'm currently about a third of the way through his short stories and those are much better than his poetry. I've already reread some of my favorites like The Fall of the House of Usher and The Murders in the Rue Morgue plus found some new favorites like Berenice.

Despite being known for his horror, he has quite a few whimsical and humorous tales as well. Some of them are quite enjoyable and it's sad that they don't receive more attention.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2019)

Imbri said:


> Hmm, thinking back to my college days, I remember Gulliver's being okay, but Robinson Crusoe was a slog.
> 
> 
> I started reading "My Dear Hamilton" by Stephanie Dray. It's okay, but not really grabbing me. Library book from Ngaio Marsh came up ("Vintage Murder"), so I may switch over to that.



Yeah both are basically "racist white man's travelogues" that later was considered a novel and people thought it was real basically

- - - Post Merge - - -



Imbri said:


> Hmm, thinking back to my college days, I remember Gulliver's being okay, but Robinson Crusoe was a slog.
> 
> 
> I started reading "My Dear Hamilton" by Stephanie Dray. It's okay, but not really grabbing me. Library book from Ngaio Marsh came up ("Vintage Murder"), so I may switch over to that.



Yeah both are basically "racist white man's travelogues" that later was considered a novel and people thought it was real basically


----------



## cIementine (Dec 11, 2019)

tess of the d'urbervilles! i'm reading it for class but i've had a copy for years. can't believe my mum wanted me to read this when i was 12, it's very depressing. thomas hardy writes too much.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2019)

Just checked out a new book called _Bipolar Disorder_.


----------



## Imbri (Dec 17, 2019)

Somehow, and it shames me to admit it, I bypassed Ursula K. Le Guin's work. I'm currently fixing that and have just started _A Wizard of Earthsea_.

I also have _Robin: Lady of Legend_ by R.M. ArceJaeger going.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm currently not reading anything, honestly it feels good to not have to read lol

Been thinking about re-reading The Grapes of Wrath, or potentially finding an interesting piece of fictional literature based on WWII/Cold war/Vietnam War that I don't have to read for a grade. I think I would enjoy reading those books a lot more if I didn't have to read it in like a week and a half.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm currently not reading anything, honestly it feels good to not have to read lol
> 
> Been thinking about re-reading The Grapes of Wrath, or potentially finding an interesting piece of fictional literature based on WWII/Cold war/Vietnam War that I don't have to read for a grade. I think I would enjoy reading those books a lot more if I didn't have to read it in like a week and a half.



Feels, we read so much for my lit class and while I enjoyed some I hate stressing books if they actually are interesting. I have a lot of non-fiction vietnam war books I can send u lol


----------



## Soigne (Dec 17, 2019)

i wish you all the best by mason deaver. young adult novel about a non-binary teenager coming out & being kicked out of their home. it's pretty good so far!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2019)

_The Other America: Teens & Depression._


----------



## Imbri (Dec 27, 2019)

I just finished Elton John's memoir, _Me_, and can't recommend it highly enough. He writes in a very easy, conversational style but doesn't pull any punches about mistakes or bad decisions he made. I read it in a day, because I simply couldn't put it down.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 27, 2019)

i got a cute hardback of little women for christmas, which was really nice because it was the first proper book i ever read and i used to read it over and over when i was very young ! i'm going to start reading it tomorrow, or i might wait until i've seen the greta gerwig adaptation of it on monday (timothee chalamet nation please rise)


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2019)

The Junji Ito adaption of _No Longer Human_. An interesting read, but way different than his usual stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2019)

Read a book about narcissist moms/parents and how they function and work; _You're not crazy - It's your Mother_ by Danu Morrigan. Really interesting, definitely worth a read if you have troubles with those kind of people.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 28, 2019)

Alex got me the Avatar: TLA comic book "Smoke and Shadow" library edition for Christmas so I've been reading that. I'm not usually much for comics but I love the Avatar world and they're well written.


----------



## Imbri (Dec 30, 2019)

After I finished the Elton John book, I was looking for something frothy and fun, so I ended up with _Mary Bennet and the Bingley Codex_ by Joyce Harmon on Saturday. I ended up getting the rest of the series (they're all short; 200 or less pages each) and finished them Sunday. I can't say they are the best I've read, but they were the kind of reading I was looking for and they were fun reads. The only problem is now I have a book hangover and can't seem to get out of the world to start something else.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 30, 2019)

Quantum Physics for Dummies.

No. The Foxtel TV Guide. ^_^


----------



## Imbri (Jan 2, 2020)

Still dealing with that book hangover, but I'm trying to get past it. I just finished The Mapmaker's Apprentice, book 2 in the Glass and Steele series.

Tomorrow I'm picking up The Pillars of the Earth from the library.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 2, 2020)

Imbri said:


> Still dealing with that book hangover, but I'm trying to get past it. I just finished The Mapmaker's Apprentice, book 2 in the Glass and Steele series.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm picking up The Pillars of the Earth from the library.



My sister-in-law gave me The Pillars of the Earth for Christmas one year.  I loved it.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm about to finish The Glass Town Game by Catherynne M. Valente, one of my favourite fantasy authors. Nobody compares to her, for me!


----------



## Imbri (Jan 3, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> My sister-in-law gave me The Pillars of the Earth for Christmas one year.  I loved it.  I hope you enjoy it.



Thank you, I've been wanting to read it for some time now.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 3, 2020)

_you_ by caroline kepnes. i've had it forever & since i'm really enjoying the series, i figured i might as well give it a go.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 12, 2020)

_Depression: What You Need To Know._


----------



## Weiland (Jan 14, 2020)

A fair few books. I've been reading a few for a long while now, but maybe I'll finish them soon.
Right now:

- The Space Machine (Christopher Priest);
- Harry Potter & the Goblet of Fire (reread; on my Kindle);
- Psycho (Robert Bloch; on my Kindle; reread);
- the A Series of Unfortunate Events series (Lemony Snicket; reread);
- the Diary of a Wimpy Kid series (Jeff Kinney; reread);
- American Psycho (Bret Easton Ellis); and
- the Death Note manga (reread).



Spoiler: I also bought these today!


----------



## joombo (Jan 14, 2020)

Just finished The Hero and the Crown, by Robin McKinley and as it stands, I'd have to go 4/5 stars. Absolutely loved it


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Finished _The Couple Next Door_ by Shari Lapena yesterday and just got into _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ by Stieg Larsson.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2020)

minisam said:


> and just got into _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ by Stieg Larsson.



Ohh , the original trilogy is awesome (I haven't read the later adaptions by David Lagercrantz but they seem cool too). Probably the only crime series I enjoy.


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm excited, I've heard great things and it's been in my queue forever.


----------



## Imbri (Jan 17, 2020)

I had to give up on Pillars of the Earth. I like Follett's writing, but the story just wasn't pulling me in. Maybe I'll give it a shot another time.

In the meantime, I came to the head of the line for Neil Gaiman's Norse Mythology, which was awesome, and I've continued on the _Glass and Steele_ series. I'm going to start book 8 tonight, then I'll be waiting until next month (I think) for the 9th to come out.


----------



## Joy (Jan 17, 2020)

The Glass Castle  my sister recommended it to me and so far it's a pretty good read.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2020)

Started on _Sixty-nine_ by Ryu Murakami... been wanting to read it for ages so glad I ordered a copy. While it's not the raw and speed of Almost Transparent Blue, I really enjoy it... Need more of his stuff.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 17, 2020)

Villette by Charlotte Bronte. This is actually the second time I've tried to read it; the first time I didn't make it to the end of the first volume. I spoiled myself on the ending before I picked it back up, but it's still a pretty enjoyable read, even if Lucy's melancholy is a bit too uncomfortably familiar.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2020)

_Phobias._


----------



## Circus (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm almost done with Pet Sematary. It's been good, but the plot takes so long to develop.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2020)

Sheila said:


> Started on _Sixty-nine_ by Ryu Murakami... been wanting to read it for ages so glad I ordered a copy. While it's not the raw and speed of Almost Transparent Blue, I really enjoy it... Need more of his stuff.



Finished this... Really good but yeah I def. prefer ATB man. <3


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2020)

The Foxtel movies guide.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 27, 2020)

Hunger games I have all 3 books but I’m just on the first book there’s in the arena right now actually


----------



## tokkio (Feb 3, 2020)

finally trying to start reading all the books i've bought but haven't opened at all lol (around 10+ books) 

starting off with Lord Of The Flies.. but i don't know if i even want to finish this, honestly. i've seen this book get so much praise but i'm almost halfway and still can't see what's so exceptional about it? i still don't care much about the characters because most of them are annoying.. well that's probably the point of the book but eh 

guess i'd just have to finish it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2020)

_Asperger Syndrome. _


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _Asperger Syndrome. _



Ngl I might be interested in reading that as well :eyes:
I tried to find a book on Asperger Syndrome in the library here on campus and there's only one book that doesn't even really go into detail about it oddly enough.



I just finished reading two more chapters for Music History. They were regarding Beethoven's middle and later years of his life. Apparently he was severely depressed and actually considered suicide but his musical gift and composition ability was what kept him going. In his later years he realized that he would never truly find anyone to love, so he spent the rest of his life living for his music. 
I know I'm still young but I can kinda relate to this lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ngl I might be interested in reading that as well :eyes:
> I tried to find a book on Asperger Syndrome in the library here on campus and there's only one book that doesn't even really go into detail about it oddly enough.



We have loads of them at work but it's mostly for people who need routines, alarms and help with basic stuff, haven't found any good on high-functioning or how you help those people with like, applying for finance aid in a good way, getting your own place easier etc. :/

Anyway OT, some lyrics and some dialogue-ish text for class


----------



## Imbri (Feb 6, 2020)

Home Work by Julie Andrews. It starts with _Mary Poppins_ and goes from there.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 7, 2020)

The storm leopards


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2020)

gonna start on _extremely loud and incredibly close_ for class.. heard good stuff about it so looking forward


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

the labrador fiasco by margaret atwood - it’s a short story that i have to read for class but it’s nicely written :>


----------



## seliph (Feb 19, 2020)

im reading the shining 'cause i remember the movie like the back of my hand but i can't for the life of me recall what happens in the book lol oops


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 19, 2020)

seliph said:


> im reading the shining 'cause i remember the movie like the back of my hand but i can't for the life of me recall what happens in the book lol oops



Hope you like it as you're rereading it. o: I read and watched it for the first time a couple months ago and preferred the book, but both are good!

I finished Persuasion by Jane Austen a couple days ago and am starting on Mansfield Park now.


----------



## Celine (Feb 20, 2020)

Well I just finished it last night but I was reading the Kite Runner. Really well written book and opened my eyes to issues that I had previously not known about. I think the book definitely deserves the praise it gets.


----------



## Xianders (Feb 20, 2020)

*Books*

Bram Stoker - Dracula


----------



## Airysuit (Feb 20, 2020)

My ny resolution this year was reading more books, and right now Im reading the little prince  <3 lovely book. Just finished crusade in jeans before this.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Feb 20, 2020)

i've gotta read more lol. right now i'm reading the mysterious island by jules verne. it's nice but i'm not sure i have the motivation to go through all the 500 pages... i tend to prefer stories about... you know, human stuff, or fantastical new lands. but verne has the hots for technical stuff. he writes these big adventures but keeps the characters archetypical and somewhat bland in favor of properly explaining and developing the apparatus they'll use, how it functions, and how one can realistically get the adventure done. of course that's undermining the writer a bit, i think that's limited to his adventure books. and some of them have quite memorable characters. maybe it's just this book that's getting on to me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 23, 2020)

_Teen Eating Disorders._

...And just yesterday, I started reading the manga of _Miles Edgeworth: Ace Attorney Investigations._


----------



## Fey (Feb 23, 2020)

If the question were "What should I be reading but won't?" the answer would be The Crucible ^^


----------



## minisam (Feb 24, 2020)

_The Library at Mount Char_ by Scott Hawkins (his first novel).


----------



## Imbri (Feb 24, 2020)

_The Tropic of Serpents_ by Marie Brennan. It's the 2nd in the _Memoirs of Lady Trent_ series.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2020)

Sheila said:


> gonna start on _extremely loud and incredibly close_ for class.. heard good stuff about it so looking forward



so finished it today... it was... meh bit ambivalent bc i hate the main character but part are really beautiful when it's not only abt him so. yeah


----------



## Bcat (Feb 28, 2020)

Xianders said:


> Bram Stoker - Dracula



Same! Also nearly done with the first book of The Witcher series


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 28, 2020)

currently reading Oranges Are Not The Only Fruit by Jeanette Winterson for a university class. it's a bit odd but good enough.


----------



## The Orange (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm reading the Harry Potter series to my daughter. It's been a blast seeing her facial expressions and her reactions to hearing the story for the first time.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 28, 2020)

itsaplatypus said:


> I'm reading the Harry Potter series to my daughter. It's been a blast seeing her facial expressions and her reactions to hearing the story for the first time.



aww that's so sweet!! My mom wouldn't let me read those when I was younger so I missed out on them until I was an adult. I'd kill to go back and read those to a baby me. How old is she, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2020)

_The Tortured Mind: The Many Faces of Manic Depression_. I think it's quite interesting.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 28, 2020)

The Dangers of a Shallow Faith by A.W. Tozer.


----------



## TheRealWC (Feb 28, 2020)

I had to read _The Stranger_ by Albert Camus for school. I'm not a huge reader, but I loved this book. I found the protagonist's view on life fascinating.


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 28, 2020)

_Scary Stories: A Tribute to Terror_. It's not quite as riveting as the original Scary Stories books from the 80's but it's a great tribute so far.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 29, 2020)

The Broken Mirror by Katharine A Phillips. Its about body dysmorphic disorder. Im reading it for class but also myself. Its honestly really difficult to read because of how real and sad it is


----------



## carackobama (Feb 29, 2020)

volume 4 of One Piece!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

gonna have to read a doll's house (and a another text around it) for class.. i like dramas but i hate analyzing them because they never say what they actually mean and u have to sit n figure **** for hours lol


----------



## The Orange (Feb 29, 2020)

Bcat said:


> aww that's so sweet!! My mom wouldn't let me read those when I was younger so I missed out on them until I was an adult. I'd kill to go back and read those to a baby me. How old is she, if you don't mind my asking?



She's 10. 

She doesn't know it but on her birthday this year I'm going to make her a Hogwarts letter. I'm also going to knit her a Hufflepuff scarf and a Weasley sweater. 

My neighbor does cakes professionally and she is going to do a sorting hat cake with layers of the house colors inside, and her BIG gift is we are going to order her an Olivander replica wand. This Ravenclaw mom is Proud of her Hufflepuff kid.

Fun party gane idea just now too: Pin the tail on the Patronus! XD


----------



## Bcat (Mar 4, 2020)

Just finished "Wheel of the Infinite" by Martha Wells. Loved it! Wordbuilding was amazing and unique, characters were all well-rounded and interesting, romance was adorable and steamy. My only complaint was that it ended a little abruptly with a few too many loose ends for my taste. Otherwise it was solid an totally awesome!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

_Heart of Darkness_ by Joseph Conrad. Enjoying it so far and definitely more interesting than some other stuff we had lol


----------



## CasualWheezer (Mar 10, 2020)

I just finished a play "The Visit" by Friedrich D?rrenmatt that we acted out, that was really fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> _Heart of Darkness_ by Joseph Conrad. Enjoying it so far and definitely more interesting than some other stuff we had lol



Finished this the other day and ... I want to like it but first 100 pages it was kinda slow so kind of went unfocused, and then it was basically intense as hell the last part. Meh.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 11, 2020)

_You are a Badass_ by Jen Sincero.

It's an excellent read- and I wasn't even the one who bought it to read the thing. lol

I just picked it up and started going through it. It's got some great things I'd like to grasp now rather than later.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 11, 2020)

I've been trying to up my reading skills but doing some hard books like the one above. So far, not so good.


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 13, 2020)

I really don't know what to read by this point. I want something soothing and calm. So as of now I'm reading... _Vector Prime_ by R. A. Salvatore. It's a Star Wars book - yep. What's it's soothing? I read a lot of this stuff when I was a little Star Wars fanatic in school. The familiar characters (and no Disney nonsense) are always great.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 13, 2020)

Just been reading webtoons lately , got up to date with Unordinary c: Wish more chapters came out already hehe


----------



## Soigne (Mar 13, 2020)

wide sargasso sea !


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 16, 2020)

_Miles Edgeworth: Ace Attorney Investigations 2._ 

Yes, I have an obsession with him. Fight me.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 16, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I've been trying to up my reading skills but doing some hard books like the one above. So far, not so good.



I have failed my mission. I apologies.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _Miles Edgeworth: Ace Attorney Investigations 2._
> 
> Yes, I have an obsession with him. Fight me.



fights u

atm mostly stuff for my paper :3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 1, 2020)

Wuthering Heights. Heathcliff and Cathy (and half the supporting cast, really) are both so awful that reading it gives me a headache, but I also can't put it down.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 3, 2020)

Lord of the flies, I haven't been reading since New Horizons came out thought ☆


----------



## Trundle (Apr 3, 2020)

After a bit of a hiatus I finished Fellowship of the Ring and I've started working on The Two Towers.


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 3, 2020)

Been trying to get into The Stand for months so I can finish it before the mini series comes out.

After that I have a STACK to get to. Including Salem's Lot, The Beastie Boys book and a couple pro wrestling themed books.


And yet I do nothing but play AC in my free time...


----------



## Imbri (Apr 4, 2020)

I've started rereading The Mists of Avalon. It's been a while since I've read it.


----------



## douujin (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm currently catching up on the Demon Slayer manga


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 4, 2020)

Finished The Silent Patient by Alex Michaelides the other week. Knew there was gonna be a twist from a friend of mine that hinted and it still caught me by surprise sososo badly. such a good book


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 5, 2020)

I just read Looking for Alaska by John Green and now I’m on 13 Reasons Why by Jay Asher. Basically I’m reading all the books people told me to read years ago when they were popular 

I’m so glad this thread exists because I’m only a couple pages away from the finish in my current book and needed recommendations!


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 5, 2020)

So i’m obsessed with pride and prejudice fanfictions and the fact that my main hub for them is currently down is making me anxious ;-;


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 6, 2020)

Kaiaa said:


> I just read Looking for Alaska by John Green and now I’m on 13 Reasons Why by Jay Asher. Basically I’m reading all the books people told me to read years ago when they were popular
> 
> I’m so glad this thread exists because I’m only a couple pages away from the finish in my current book and needed recommendations!



ouu if you want more John Green feeling books I would definitely look into Rainbow Rowell. Eleanor & Park is a nice read, Fangirl was also an easy fun read. Have you read/watched The Fault in Our Stars?


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 6, 2020)

the song of achilles by madeline miller because clearly, i hate myself. my ex recommended it to me back in 2015? 2016? and i finally found time to read it, haha.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Apr 6, 2020)

Dropped the book I was reading before and started the Quran. I like reading religious texts to better understand the religions of the world, though I'm not in any of them.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 6, 2020)

Kevinnn said:


> ouu if you want more John Green feeling books I would definitely look into Rainbow Rowell. Eleanor & Park is a nice read, Fangirl was also an easy fun read. Have you read/watched The Fault in Our Stars?


I have not read those ( or watched that movie)! Who are they by? I’d love to read them!


----------



## Chaitee (Apr 6, 2020)

Confessions of a Mask by Yukio Mishima and We All Looked Up by Tommy Wallach


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 6, 2020)

I just finished reading Frank Herbert's Dune! Now I'm continuing Goodnight PunPun by Inio Asano. I own the first three volumes and I read the first one almost a year ago now. Not sure why I stopped, it's really good.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Life of Pi. 

Has been recommended to me like crazy and has been lying in my book case collecting dust for way too long. Pretty good so far.


----------



## MissShema (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm currently reading Gulliver's travels! When I'm done I'm going to watch the movie with a friend!


----------



## primandimproper (Apr 8, 2020)

Kaiaa said:


> I have not read those ( or watched that movie)! Who are they by? I’d love to read them!



Eleanor & Park and Fangirl are both by Rainbow Rowell. All of her books are fantastic and emotional roller coasters. If you're enjoying Thirteen Reasons Why, and Fault in Our Stars is another John Green novel. I would recommend reading All The Bright Places by Jennifer Niven. 

Anyway, I'm currently reading Two Boys Kissing by David Levithan and Real Man Adventures by T. Cooper.  If anyone has any recommendations for LGBT+ books, I would highly appreciate it, especially trans memoirs or autobiographies. I've already read Before I Had The Words by Skylar Kergil and Sawkill Girls.


----------



## Mr. Q (Apr 11, 2020)

Outside of news, I read a lot of comics and manga.


----------



## sillygeese (Apr 12, 2020)

Infinite Jest by David Foster Wallace


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 14, 2020)

I just finished Starsight by Brandon Sanderson! I really enjoyed it and I can’t wait for the rest of the series! I’m currently reading the Mistborn trilogy by the same author (I’m on the second book!) and I’m really enjoying it as well!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 14, 2020)

right now I'm going between _The Trial_ by Franz Kafka, _The Last Temptation of Christ_ by Nikos Kazantzakis, and _Le Fantôme de l'Opéra _in its original French. I haven't gotten far in any of them because I have the motivation of a 10,000 year-old sloth.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2020)

_A Raisin In The Sun, _the play written by Lorraine Hansberry. :3


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)

just starting _black chalk_ by christopher yates!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2020)

@Chaitee i loooove mishimas works, i need to read that x-x

also, crime and punishment rn. for class and i like it but it i heavy/intense and way too many characters lol


----------



## ellarella (Apr 22, 2020)

i just started flannery o'connor's wise blood


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 22, 2020)

I haven't read in so long  Last time, I was in the middle of reading Watchmen.. I should get back to it.. But games have been sucking out all my free time for the last few months.


----------



## rubyy (Apr 22, 2020)

killing stalking (manga)


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 22, 2020)

I started reading 'The Snail on the Slope' around the time quarantine started. I say "started" because I haven't been reading it in about a week now. It's not that it isn't holding my interest...it's just that I'm using the Kindle app on my PC itself (my kindle is dead)...so, it's hard for me to find the desire to read a full book on a computer screen.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 22, 2020)

Im on a bit of a Terry Pratchett binge right now. Currently going through "The Fifth Elephant" right now.


----------



## Imbri (May 10, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> the song of achilles by madeline miller because clearly, i hate myself. my ex recommended it to me back in 2015? 2016? and i finally found time to read it, haha.


Have you read 'Circe' by Miller? It's amazing!


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 10, 2020)

The Secret Life of the Mind - Mariano Sigman
Knife Edge (Noughts and Crosses #2) - Malorie Blackman


----------



## Imbri (May 10, 2020)

I'm just finishing up Persia Woolly's 'Guinevere Trilogy'. Not sure what I will read after that. I've been doing a lot of gaslamp/steampunk and historical fiction recently, so I should probably shake it up with something different.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2020)

About to start on "The Trial" by Franz Kafka. I have a vague memory of reading it private off-studies in high school but idr much to be honest... Glad to not have a too thick work to read either.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> About to start on "The Trial" by Franz Kafka. I have a vague memory of reading it private off-studies in high school but idr much to be honest... Glad to not have a too thick work to read either.


Was a v good book, better than I recalled 

Also started on _Beloved _by Toni Morrison today... I really looked forward to this one and it's great so far <3


----------



## Soigne (May 17, 2020)

i'm about to finish challenger deep by neal shusterman


----------



## Imbri (May 17, 2020)

_The American Heiress_ by Daisy Godwin. It's okay, rather _Downton Abbey_-like. I liked the show, so that works for me.


----------



## joombo (May 18, 2020)

Oathbringer - Brandon Sanderson.Took my breath away, I love his universe and his style.


----------

